# Our gardens 2020



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Hallo Gardeners

Doesn't it make you feel good seeing things starting to spring up now, especially with the terrible winter we're having and I know it must be awful and very sad for those who's gardens are under water.

I thought it was time we opened the thread for this year. We had some wonderful photos of everyone's gardens through the seasons last year. So, what jewels are popping their heads up or surprising you in your garden at the moment, big or small. If you're a new gardener, we'd love to see what you're doing in your garden as well.

The cheeriest thing in February has to be...daffodils

















Hyacinths

















Anenome 








Grape hyacinth








A little cyclamen has self seeded in the wall by our steps









I've even had two rose buds appear on different plants, one white, one red, since just before Christmas, this one has bloomed and is now dying off.









Even last year's summer bedding which was still looking good after summer ended, so I left it, has stood the winter weather and continued flowering









We've also got celandine which is now almost finished and primroses, which seem to come out nearly all year round in the garden, and lungwort and forget-me nots are just beginning to flower. What a confusing season it is.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Your daffs are very cheery. Lovely to have colour already in your garden. 

Today, my big dead tree is being felled. Very sad but it needs to go, been having nightmares in this bad weather.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Outside I have hyacinths appearing.

Inside my orchid is full of flower and some apple seeds I planted on my birthday have all come up bar one, so for as long as they all keep on growing I've got to decide what I'm doing with 4 trees! :Woot


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

I pass this pot multiple times a day on my way to the garage. We recently moved to this house (Oct) the previous owners left us several garden pots (we didn't ask for them, they just left them). This one is just so cute, it cheers me up no end, especially as I thought they were just full of soil, so glad I left them (there is a matching pot but the blooms on this one are better).


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

ForestWomble said:


> Outside I have hyacinths appearing.
> 
> Inside my orchid is full of flower and some apple seeds I planted on my birthday have all come up bar one, so for as long as they all keep on growing I've got to decide what I'm doing with 4 trees! :Woot


Take up Bonsai!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

My tree is down now I need to sort the wood pile out 


















For storage (house stuff while we renovate, then garden bits) we are having a new shed but need to create a base for it, remains of old shed complete with tree stump 










I'm relocating the boxwood and a few other shrubs. Hoping that the bigger base than originally planned will allow me to have a spot to put some outdoor furniture as its a sunny spot there


----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

Charity said:


> Hallo Gardeners
> 
> Doesn't it make you feel good seeing things starting to spring up now, especially with the terrible winter we're having and I know it must be awful and very sad for those who's gardens are under water.
> 
> ...


I am new to horticulture but I love it. I am so happy that we are slowly coming out of this horrid weather into nice blue sky's and warm temps. I must say though that your flowers are looking so good for being this early on. I have to redo my garden well more like demolishing it and then rebuilding.

I am super excited for this season as I am sure it will be great!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

A few shots of colour in the garden thus far:


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 433622
> 
> 
> View attachment 433623
> ...


Wow amazing photos and the flowers look so nice. I can't wait to show off what ever sprouts in my garden this year.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Our garden is a mess so no pics yet. But my OH has been getting all the veggies started. Our kitchen is full of mini greenhouses protecting our plants from tonks.


----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

Psygon said:


> Our garden is a mess so no pics yet. But my OH has been getting all the veggies started. Our kitchen is full of mini greenhouses protecting our plants from tonks.
> 
> View attachment 434047


They are so cool, and the plants look like they are doing well. Hopefully it will be a good summer.

Here is a pic of my plants I am growing 9n my window shelf. I am needing to start my herb garden backup and get the strawberry seeds sowed.

Got to work hard to feel the benefits.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Spent some time out in the sunshine today and cut the grass and trimmed the edges.

A few more plants ....









Bellis bought the other day to go with the Nandina









Perennial Wallfowers









Ribes









Epimedium


----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

Lurcherlad said:


> Spent some time out in the sunshine today and cut the grass and trimmed the edges.
> 
> A few more plants ....
> 
> ...


Looking really nice out there. Today is another lovely day, and after the PM putting a "lockdown", perfect time to work on the garden.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Did my lawns this week, lots of moss unfortunately.

Put down some tarp to blackout the brambles that are trying to take over. Trying to decide where to put the compost bin.

Sprayed weedkiller on the paths and driveway.

We have now moved the boxwood and a rhododendron hopefully not shocked them too much 

As of today I have my washing line back in action. Been drying indoors since we moved here but now the weather is better its lovely to be pegging out.

Got myself a rose bush to plant so will do that next week. Bought it before the world tipped on its axel. 

Lots of weeding to do, the borders are untidy so will re-edge and weed.


----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

westie~ma said:


> Did my lawns this week, lots of moss unfortunately.
> 
> Put down some tarp to blackout the brambles that are trying to take over. Trying to decide where to put the compost bin.
> 
> ...


Sounds like that will keep you busy. The weather took a turn for the worst, but Friday will be nice.

Hope to see some pics later on, be nice to see what you do with the rose bush.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Had to go out and water some pots this morning, its been dry and warmish for several days now so they needed a drink.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I've been tidying up this 'dump all the crap' area this week. I had the evergreen thing chopped down over the winter in readiness for greenhouse going up, but that's obviously not currently possible. So I'm thinking I might do... something... with the area food-wise this year. I still need to weed the bit of paving nearest the house and beyond the hay barrow.


----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

Torin. said:


> I've been tidying up this 'dump all the crap' area this week. I had the evergreen thing chopped down over the winter in readiness for greenhouse going up, but that's obviously not currently possible. So I'm thinking I might do... something... with the area food-wise this year. I still need to weed the bit of paving nearest the house and beyond the hay barrow.


Looks good! Can't wait to see what it turns out like. It is getting cold now, but as long as there is light then we all can keep gardening.

Cute dog btw.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

George Duke-Cohan said:


> It is getting cold now, but as long as there is light then we all can keep gardening.


Are you in the southern hemisphere? It's spring here


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Nothing much happening in my garden yet ! The forsythia and the mahonia are in flower but that's about it for the moment. I really need to go to the garden centre to check out bedding plants but, apart from the fact that they're all closed due to the lockdown, it's too early to put anything in as we're still likely to get frost !

Unfortunately there is a lot I can't do in the garden any more so need to employ a gardener - he did transfer a couple of shrubs from tubs to flower beds for me on Tuesday (I stayed indoors so we kept to the social distancing rules) but I suspect that will be his last visit to me for some time I'll do what I can but by the time this all ends I'll probably have a "jungle" out there .


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Bertie'sMum said:


> Nothing much happening in my garden yet ! The forsythia and the mahonia are in flower but that's about it for the moment. I really need to go to the garden centre to check out bedding plants but, apart from the fact that they're all closed due to the lockdown, it's too early to put anything in as we're still likely to get frost !
> 
> Unfortunately there is a lot I can't do in the garden any more so need to employ a gardener - he did transfer a couple of shrubs from tubs to flower beds for me on Tuesday (I stayed indoors so we kept to the social distancing rules) but I suspect that will be his last visit to me for some time I'll do what I can but by the time this all ends I'll probably have a "jungle" out there .


Check in with him - my gardeners have consulted the local council and have been given the go-ahead to continue with some extra safety measures in place. The big ones being that I have to do all the opening and closing of the gate, and if we want to talk I have to phone them from inside the house while gesticulating out of a window. You may also be limited by tips being closed in terms of getting rid of any garden waste.

I'd also check out if there's any local garden centres/ plant nurseries that are independently owned near you. There's an independent one near me and they're still running and have started offering deliveries to people (entirely new thing). Could be an option for later on anyway


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

The freezing cold weather has kept me from getting out and tackling the tidying up in the garden today.

Still, I’ve plenty of days to choose from while in isolation 

If I could find the large collection of seeds I have indoors somewhere I could start some of them off in the conservatory.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Torin. said:


> Check in with him - my gardeners have consulted the local council and have been given the go-ahead to continue with some extra safety measures in place. The big ones being that I have to do all the opening and closing of the gate, and if we want to talk I have to phone them from inside the house while gesticulating out of a window. You may also be limited by tips being closed in terms of getting rid of any garden waste.
> 
> I'd also check out if there's any local garden centres/ plant nurseries that are independently owned near you. There's an independent one near me and they're still running and have started offering deliveries to people (entirely new thing). Could be an option for later on anyway


I'll leave him to make the decision - one good thing is that he doesn't have to bring gardening tools with him as I have everything he needs (he lives very local to me so doesn't even need to bring his van !). Plus our council provide garden waste bins which are emptied fortnightly so won't have to worry about going to the recycling centre. We do have one independent garden centre reasonably local but if they are open I suspect they will be very busy as it is quite popular.


----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

Hey guys,

So I finally have my first sprouting. I am growing chilly paper, seems to be starting off like a nice day. Hope it stays that way.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

My garden is slowly waking up


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Popped to the shed for something this afternoon and the sun was shining and it was very warm.

So I stayed out for a couple of hours and pottered in the garden doing some tidying and cutting back.

Good to get my hands in the soil again


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Having loads of time on my hands I have been working hard in the garden this year having had a good clear out last September at which time new patio was laid, new shed erected etc.

Lots of bare earth raised veg beds that hopefully will sprout first early and main crop potatoes, marrow plants, leeks, cauliflower and kale. Rhubarb, strawberries, goose berries, blue berries, tayberries and raspberries are growing well.
All the trees are in bud - 2 Bramley apples, conference pear, Concorde pear, Stella cherry, Morello cherry, Sumptuous apple plus ornamental trees, hydrangeas and Rhododendrons.

I really do not know why the lawn gets smaller each year.


----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

Dave S said:


> View attachment 435209
> View attachment 435210
> View attachment 435211
> View attachment 435212
> ...


Love your garden. I am sure the beds will look amazing


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

I'm suffering withdrawal symptoms ! Normally this time of year I would be visiting the garden centre deciding on which bedding plants I need to fill my tubs and borders - as this is now not possible can anyone recommend any online suppliers ? I see advertisements in my magazines but not having bought plants online I have no idea which ones are good and which ones are rubbish !


----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

Bertie'sMum said:


> I'm suffering withdrawal symptoms ! Normally this time of year I would be visiting the garden centre deciding on which bedding plants I need to fill my tubs and borders - as this is now not possible can anyone recommend any online suppliers ? I see advertisements in my magazines but not having bought plants online I have no idea which ones are good and which ones are rubbish !


I feel your pain. I love going to my local store and having a good wonder around. I have no idea what sites are good for buying plants... I would maybe buy seeds and grow them indoors till they can be transferred to outside.

This coronavirus is really good for spending loads of time in the garden, but if you don't have plants to put in it, then it become a nightmare.

Best of luck though. I will also be looking for places to get some plants.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

My rockery is overrun with forget-me-nots, a fitting flower at this awful time when so many people are losing their lives, so this is in their memory.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

That's lovely @Charity


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

My pots are coming alive too




























I can't wait for these to show


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> My pots are coming alive too
> 
> View attachment 435437
> 
> ...


Daffodils here down south are nearly over. That trough will look lovely soon, everything looks very colourful


----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

Charity said:


> My rockery is overrun with forget-me-nots, a fitting flower at this awful time when so many people are losing their lives, so this is in their memory.
> 
> View attachment 435436


That lovely. Correct me if I am wrong, but are forget-me-not the plant where the seed pods explode?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

George Duke-Cohan said:


> That lovely. Correct me if I am wrong, but are forget-me-not the plant where the seed pods explode?


Well, if they do I had better duck! I think the exploding seed pods are those like sweet peas, busy lizzies. Forget me nots are rampant self seeders. I also just dig them out each year and sprinkle seeds where I want them for next year.


----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

Charity said:


> Well, if they do I had better duck! I think the exploding seed pods are those like sweet peas, busy lizzies. Forget me nots are rampant self seeders. I also just dig them out each year and sprinkle seeds where I want them for next year.


Never mind, wrong plant type. Here's the video I found. It is very interesting.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Finally found a nearby garden centre/nursery that is still delivering for a nominal fee if you spend £30 or more (that's an easy target for me )
Although I've bought plants from them "in person" before, this time I can only order by phone so going to ring them next week to see what they've got and put in an order.
Definitely geraniums (must have my geraniums, lots of geraniums !) and probably pansies, million bells, petunias and anything else I can think of to bring some colour and life back to the garden. Don't need anymore shrubs as got plenty of those  But I might add a new rose bush ?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

George Duke-Cohan said:


> Never mind, wrong plant type. Here's the video I found. It is very interesting.


I would say that was lovely but not for the poor caterpillars. 



Bertie'sMum said:


> Finally found a nearby garden centre/nursery that is still delivering for a nominal fee if you spend £30 or more (that's an easy target for me )
> Although I've bought plants from them "in person" before, this time I can only order by phone so going to ring them next week to see what they've got and put in an order.
> Definitely geraniums (must have my geraniums, lots of geraniums !) and probably pansies, million bells, petunias and anything else I can think of to bring some colour and life back to the garden. Don't need anymore shrubs as got plenty of those  But I might add a new rose bush ?


Lucky you @Bertie'sMum, I am so missing my visits to the garden centres :Arghh


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Charity said:


> Lucky you @Bertie'sMum, I am so missing my visits to the garden centres :Arghh


This time of year I normally make at least one visit a week to the garden centre (especially as I usually have garden centre vouchers to spend from Christmas !) only problem I have with ordering over the telephone is that I won't be able to pick and choose what I want but will have to take pot luck depending on what they've got !


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

OH just spotted a Heron circling over our garden .....










Emergency measures!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I have never visited General before but love gardens! I struggle a bit with my arthritis but will try and get out doing little and often over the bank holiday. I will take before and [much] later pics  I managed to weed and clear one of my veg beds this weekend and have planted some herb/calabrese/lettuce seed from last year to see what decides to sprout. Ordered tomato seed online although I will be a bit late this year.



Bertie'sMum said:


> This time of year I normally make at least one visit a week to the garden centre (especially as I usually have garden centre vouchers to spend from Christmas !) only problem I have with ordering over the telephone is that I won't be able to pick and choose what I want but will have to take pot luck depending on what they've got !


@Bertie'sMum I have bought many many shrubs from Ebay in the past as I could not afford more mature plants and they have been brilliant. Just had a look and there are lots of bedding plants available


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

A few newbies this week

I only planted this euphorbia as a wee thing last year, now look at it

















The first of the acers to come out









Amelanchier tree, I love this in full bloom though the flowers don't last long. The bees love it too. Very good for a small garden.









View attachment 435916


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Hello brilliant gardening people.

Any advice on what to plant in a trough? I have a fairly large wooded trug thing at the front of the house (currently used for the neighbours cats to crap in), and would like something that will grow to effectively cover the soil/compost and need not too much watering and will remain nice looking all year.

Also, for some smaller plastic troughs in the back garden, what to plant? I've got some tomato, chilli and pepper plants on the way and some strawberries to grow in a little plastic shelf cum greenhouse sort of thing I bought a while back, but also fancy a few flowers. Must be cat safe. Any ideas?

Thanks in advance.

Claire


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Just back from my visit to Sainsburys for essentials - somehow a tray of mixed geraniums and 4 large pots of geraniums found their way into my trolley ! (Well to me the are essential for my mental wellbeing )



Charity said:


> A few newbies this week
> 
> I only planted this euphorbia as a wee thing last year, now look at it
> View attachment 435912
> ...


I have 3 Acers - the one in the front garden is now a full size tree (was here when I moved in) and is just coming into leaf - it's a dark red leafed one; this was it last year









the two in the back garden are in pots and are just coming into leaf (@Charity) your's is much more advanced than mine. One is looking a bit "sickly" so I think it needs a good feed which I'm planning on doing today.



MilleD said:


> Hello brilliant gardening people.
> 
> Any advice on what to plant in a trough? I have a fairly large wooded trug thing at the front of the house (currently used for the neighbours cats to crap in), and would like something that will grow to effectively cover the soil/compost and need not too much watering and will remain nice looking all year.
> 
> ...


Geraniums usually do well in troughs/pots and flower for most of the year. They don't need a lot of looking after and will cope with being neglected - just dead head as needed. Catnip can also be grown in pots/troughs - Bertie loves his  Pansies make a good show, as do Salvias, Petunias and Million Bells - they just need dead heading now and then to promote new growth.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

MilleD said:


> Hello brilliant gardening people.
> 
> Any advice on what to plant in a trough? I have a fairly large wooded trug thing at the front of the house (currently used for the neighbours cats to crap in), and would like something that will grow to effectively cover the soil/compost and need not too much watering and will remain nice looking all year.
> 
> ...


These are nice for the main plant in a trough Claire, I got this one at a Cats Protection Fayre three years ago and it looks good all year round and needs no attention during the winter unless its very dry. Also very slow growing. You could add some evergreen plants which produce berries and flowers during the year.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Bertie'sMum said:


> Just back from my visit to Sainsburys for essentials - somehow a tray of mixed geraniums and 4 large pots of geraniums found their way into my trolley ! (Well to me the are essential for my mental wellbeing )
> 
> I have 3 Acers - the one in the front garden is now a full size tree (was here when I moved in) and is just coming into leaf - it's a dark red leafed one; this was it last year
> View attachment 435923
> ...


Not a geranium fan, too many connotations with when I was a kid.

I was sort of looking for something I don't really need to do much with (not really a gardener to be honest), there are some pansies that cropped up a week or two back (could be longer, time has gone weird), maybe I thinking something a bit shrubbier that the cats won't be able to crap between


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Bertie'sMum said:


> Just back from my visit to Sainsburys for essentials - somehow a tray of mixed geraniums and 4 large pots of geraniums found their way into my trolley ! (Well to me the are essential for my mental wellbeing )
> 
> I have 3 Acers - the one in the front garden is now a full size tree (was here when I moved in) and is just coming into leaf - it's a dark red leafed one; this was it last year
> View attachment 435923
> ...


That's a beautiful Acer. The one is my photo is always early, I've got two others in my back garden which are only just starting to leaf like yours @Bertie'sMum.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Charity said:


> These are nice for the main plant in a trough Claire, I got this one at a Cats Protection Fayre three years ago and it looks good all year round and needs no attention during the winter unless its very dry. Also very slow growing. You could add some evergreen plants which produce berries and flowers during the year.
> 
> View attachment 435931


Um, what is it? 

Forgot to add, can't be too tall as it's in front of my window


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

MilleD said:


> Um, what is it?
> 
> Forgot to add, can't be too tall as it's in front of my window


It's a conifer, very common and in every garden centre. I think its called Cupressus. It does get big eventually but mine's about 2.5 feet in three years.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

MilleD said:


> Not a geranium fan, too many connotations with when I was a kid.
> 
> I was sort of looking for something I don't really need to do much with (not really a gardener to be honest), there are some pansies that cropped up a week or two back (could be longer, time has gone weird), maybe I thinking something a bit shrubbier that the cats won't be able to crap between


I'd suggest a small conifer or evergreen shrub (Nandina are attractive) surrounded by Heuchera (a cushion of leaves in various colours, which usually hold all Winter and can be trimmed off as new ones appear in Spring. Sprigs of flowers in Summer which will continue if dead headed).

Could under plant with bulbs too for longer interest.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Lurcherlad said:


> I'd suggest a small conifer or evergreen shrub (Nandina are attractive) surrounded by Heuchera (a cushion of leaves in various colours, which usually hold all Winter and can be trimmed off as new ones appear in Spring. Sprigs of flowers in Summer which will continue if dead headed).
> 
> Could under plant with bulbs too for longer interest.


Thanks.

Would they be ok in the afternoon sun?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Mine go well in shade, semi shade and sun. They prefer to be on the drier side so being in the afternoon sun should be fine.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Amazing how a blue sky and some sun can make the garden look tidier than it is


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I don't know what I'm doing in the garden or the names of the plants but I enjoy pottering!
My cherry blossom is late this year and much more sparse as it was topped in the autumn









This is a type of verburnum (sp?) that smells amazing








You can see the state of my borders! I think the lavender has had it, and I have more grass invading than on my lawn which is mainly moss 









I will get it tidy!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

@Charity wow your tree in your front garden is a dream, it has grown well. Your garden is at least a month ahead of mine, only now are some daffodils out plus my tulips! As for your Acer, my broom aka walking stick is just budding!

Here is my trough and pots and wall, it's coming....slowly but surely


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Tulip out now









Marsh Marigold in the fish pond









Perennial Wallflower in full flow now


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 436064
> 
> Tulip out now
> 
> ...


Love those tulips, what a gorgeous colour



ewelsh said:


> @Charity wow your tree in your front garden is a dream, it has grown well. Your garden is at least a month ahead of mine, only now are some daffodils out plus my tulips! As for your Acer, my broom aka walking stick is just budding!
> 
> Here is my trough and pots and wall, it's coming....slowly but surely
> 
> ...


Amazing what a few days of good weather does, everything looks lovely. You must show us your stick when its 'blooming'.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

GingerNinja said:


> This is a type of verburnum (sp?) that smells amazing


It is Viburnum Burkwoodii. Another advantage is it is semi-evergreen. I have two because my original kindly layered all by itself.

One of my favourite plants at the moment is Euphorbia Dulcis Chameleon.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

QOTN said:


> It is Viburnum Burkwoodii. Another advantage is it is semi-evergreen. I have two because my original kindly layered all by itself.
> View attachment 436171


Thank you. Do you think that I could move it?
It's been crowded out by a faster growing shrub unfortunately.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

GingerNinja said:


> Thank you. Do you think that I could move it?
> It's been crowded out by a faster growing shrub unfortunately.


Usual advice is to only move shrubs when they have finished flowering.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Autumn before the ground gets too cold and wet, or Spring before they get into growth.

If you want to risk it now, pre dig the new hole, dig as large a ball of dirt round the roots as you can and replant ASAP, water well again and even prune back by about a third to reduce the stress and evaporation on the plant. Keep well watered until reestablished.

I’ve risked it a few times - most times the plant has survived.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

GingerNinja said:


> Thank you. Do you think that I could move it?
> It's been crowded out by a faster growing shrub unfortunately.


I would hesitate to move it unless it has only recently been planted. What is the other shrub? It may be fast growing but what is its ultimate height? The Burkwoodii will grow into a large shrub. The layer I had is in my back garden and I have shaped it more like a tree because of the position I wanted it close to my bench. If the other shrub could be kept smaller by pruning perhaps they could co-exist.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Just leaving my wallflowers here. If you close your eyes, you'll be able to smell them 










Got a few bedding plants in Morrison's this morning (and thankfully the government have issued advice that says if a supermarket sells it, you can buy it!), so that's my job for tomorrow


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Thank you everyone. I will leave it until early autumn. I can't remember what the other shrub i , it's evergreen and last year had white flowers for the first time, don't want to prune it too much as it is finally hiding the fence a bit


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Been out weeding brambles, lots of brambles. 

Brambles are nasty bits of work. Two pairs of thick gardening gloves to survive.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

So I usually pick a colour theme for my pots...however this year the theme is, "whatever I can get whilst in the shop doing my permitted shopping". So the theme is multi-coloured! My pansies are having a second wind, they already were mixed colours, today I've added into the mix pink (ranunculus, callibracha, petunias and verbena) and some sort of muted orange and yellow violas and pale violet and white violas. The cherry tree is starting to blossom (pink), the bluebells are coming too. I figure I shall just embrace the varied palette and not worry 

Oh and my pieris are looking more energetic than usual!










It's scorching out now though, wowsers. Even Oscar is hiding under a bush!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Mrs Funkin said:


> So I usually pick a colour theme for my pots...however this year the theme is, "whatever I can get whilst in the shop doing my permitted shopping". So the theme is multi-coloured! My pansies are having a second wind, they already were mixed colours, today I've added into the mix pink (ranunculus, callibracha, petunias and verbena) and some sort of muted orange and yellow violas and pale violet and white violas. The cherry tree is starting to blossom (pink), the bluebells are coming too. I figure I shall just embrace the varied palette and not worry
> 
> Oh and my pieris are looking more energetic than usual!
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing pictures of your mixed colour palette theme.

Was told yesterday by a friend that The Range is open as usual, the one by us has a garden centre not sure about others. Might call in there for a nose when I do my next shop.

I'm "lawning" here. That's what dh calls it. Really its just me mowing the lawns. He strims I can't strim tidily.

Stopped for a spell, a drink of fizzy water before I start the second lawn. Its really hot here and I'm in full sun. The front lawn can wait until next week for some reason it doesn't grow as fast as the back. Its very mossy too.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Haven't been able to get out into my garden yet today as my neighbour (landscape gardener by trade) has very kindly been jet washing both my front paved garden and my back garden patio - he's just about finished now (started at 9am !) and is busy putting my tubs etc back into position. Both front and back are now looking very clean and tidy, so much so that I'm thinking I mustn't walk on them in case I make them dirty again  Will have to tell Bertie to make sure he's got clean paws  He's right fed up at the moment as he wouldn't go out whilst there was a strange man in his garden 



Mrs Funkin said:


> Got a few bedding plants in Morrison's this morning (and thankfully the government have issued advice that says if a supermarket sells it, you can buy it!), so that's my job for tomorrow


I did manage to get some geraniums when I went to Sainsburys on Wednesday Hoping that will have some more (and other bedding plants) when I go again next Wednesday ! I've also found that a small local, independent nursery , although officially closed, is taking telephone orders and delivering during the crisis - so will be ringing them next week to see what they have in stock as I need to fill my tubs and borders.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

We have a local B&Q that has a good gardening section so I thought I'd check out (a) if they are open during this pandemic and (b) what plants they may have.

On going to check their opening times (if open at all) I got a page telling me I was in a queue to just access the site - average waiting time 1 hour  Further it seems that you can only use the "click 'n collect" service and not to leave home until they advise you that your order is ready to collect ! Now I could understand this with supermarkets, but a DIY store that is half empty at the best of times ?


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

MilleD said:


> Not a geranium fan, too many connotations with when I was a kid.
> 
> I was sort of looking for something I don't really need to do much with (not really a gardener to be honest), there are some pansies that cropped up a week or two back (could be longer, time has gone weird), maybe I thinking something a bit shrubbier that the cats won't be able to crap between


My son had real issues with cats at one house; there was a two foot wide layer of pea shingle/10mm gravel) all round at the base of the house walls and the local cats used it as a toilet, big time.
He covered it in big decorative slate chippings and had no more problems.
Perhaps this would work for you?


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Bertie'sMum said:


> We have a local B&Q that has a good gardening section so I thought I'd check out (a) if they are open during this pandemic and (b) what plants they may have.
> 
> On going to check their opening times (if open at all) I got a page telling me I was in a queue to just access the site - average waiting time 1 hour  Further it seems that you can only use the "click 'n collect" service and not to leave home until they advise you that your order is ready to collect ! Now I could understand this with supermarkets, but a DIY store that is half empty at the best of times ?


I work in one of the big DIY sheds, also closed apart from click&collect. Absolutely manic, taking anything up to 6 hours to get through them, literally hundreds a day, and not helped by the fact that many tradesmen who are trying to work are finding that their usual suppliers are shut down.
The systems in place are working, just takes ages.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Spent some time in the garden today.

Planted some seeds of hardy annuals.

Found quite a number of plants from last year still in pots which are starting to come through again, so have finally planted them in the beds. Sure they’ll be glad to spread their roots in the soil.

Grass needs cutting tomorrow.

Thinking of all the money I’m saving in lockdown. Usually, I come back with a boot full of plants on a regular basis through the season


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

Took some pictures from around my garden the last couple of days. I need to extend my spring I to summer colour next year as everything's just a bit green at the minute.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Loving the frilly tulips!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm so excited. I've got a load of chilli/pepper/tomato plants coming today.

Slight problem, I haven't actually got the pots yet to put them in. I've got some strawberry plants in my little plastic greenhouse thing that I can move to a trough thing, but I still won't have enough.

I'm not sure I've thought this through.

Had some heuchera yesterday as well on someone's advice. Was supposed to get a mix of colours (5 plants), but I'm very disappointed with the variety. Oh well.


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

Lurcherlad said:


> Loving the frilly tulips!


This is the second year I've had them and still can't decide if I like them, think they may be in the wrong place.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

MilleD said:


> I'm so excited. I've got a load of chilli/pepper/tomato plants coming today.
> 
> Slight problem, I haven't actually got the pots yet to put them in. I've got some strawberry plants in my little plastic greenhouse thing that I can move to a trough thing, but I still won't have enough.
> 
> ...


If they're coming from a local nursery, ask them for some pots. Millions lying around that can't be recycled. Black ones aren't recognised by the recycling machines 

I'm sure they'd be happy to drop some off with the delivery.

I have lots going begging


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Lurcherlad said:


> If they're coming from a local nursery, ask them for some pots. Millions lying around that can't be recycled. Black ones aren't recognised by the recycling machines
> 
> I'm sure they'd be happy to drop some off with the delivery.
> 
> I have lots going begging


This one isn't local I don't think and the package is out for delivery today.

If only we weren't in lockdown, could have popped over (I have no idea where you live, but at this point, just getting in the car and driving would be nice ).


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Essex


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> Spent some time in the garden today.
> 
> Thinking of all the money I'm saving in lockdown. Usually, I come back with a boot full of plants on a regular basis through the season


I'm exactly the same  which is the reason I always ask for garden centre vouchers for my birthday and Christmas ! Hoping I can get to spend last year's before they go out of date 

On another note I've just seen that seeds from the beautiful red Acer tree in my front garden are sprouting and I have lots of little seedlings coming up Think I'll wait a week or two for them to get bigger and then I'm going to try and pot up a few of the larger ones to see if I can grow them on !

Also managed to get a large pot of pansies in Sainsburys this morning - last one left. Only £4 and it contains 4 plants, so have potted them up in a larger container  Unfortunately they didn't have anymore geraniums (still got a lot of pots to fill !).


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Lurcherlad said:


> Essex


It's a way, but I would still like the drive at the moment


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I know they are a bit early but
My first veg.
Peas
IMG_6560 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

My one and only Runner bean :Bawling
I have got more seed saved from last year 
IMG_6561 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Cut and come again Lettuce
IMG_6562 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Spinach
IMG_6563 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Chard
IMG_6564 by jenny clifford, on Flickr


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

@rona I've put in lettuce and spinach too. Never grown anything successfully to eat before but thought I'd have a go. Saving our strawberry and mushroom tubs 

Started a compost bin too 

Ordered flower seeds, getting fed up of waiting for the garden centres. May as well have a go I'm here to keep on top of watering gotta be a plus lol


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Nice @rona . Does the lettuce do exactly what it sounds like?

My strawberries are coming along.


----------



## George Duke-Cohan (Mar 17, 2020)

To everyone who has posted pics of there amazing gardens / plants. 

They all look so nice. This lockdown has finally given everyone time to make there gardens look like a slice of paradise. I hope everyone is keeping safe and healthy.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

@MilleD most open leaf lettuce keeps going for quite a while. I have red and green "salad bowl" and lollo rosso which last year were very successful


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

MilleD said:


> Nice @rona . Does the lettuce do exactly what it sounds like?


I'll let you know when I get two cuts off them, never grown them before



George Duke-Cohan said:


> To everyone who has posted pics of there amazing gardens / plants.
> 
> They all look so nice. This lockdown has finally given everyone time to make there gardens look like a slice of paradise. I hope everyone is keeping safe and healthy.


My garden looks like a weed bed, with drinkers and boxes (bird and Hedgehog) everywhere, apart from the bit I've turned over to veg. I just love the wildlife coming in


----------



## MammaMia! (Feb 16, 2020)

I did some weeding a couple of days ago - sorting out my flower beds ready for the summer bulbs to come up. The daffodils are here already.

Bluebells are growing at the bottom of the garden, the lawn got mowed as well... not normally a gardener myself but I have begun to enjoy it during lockdown.  Everyone's plants look lovely, there really is nothing better than a home-grown strawberry!!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

GingerNinja said:


> @MilleD most open leaf lettuce keeps going for quite a while. I have red and green "salad bowl" and lollo rosso which last year were very successful


Interesting


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Does anyone know what might be making these:


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Yesterday, I bought loppers (tesco had them on my shopping day). Have had great fun lopping stuff in between the rain showers.



MilleD said:


> Does anyone know what might be making these:
> 
> View attachment 436977


Rather worried @MilleD that you might be in my garden!!! You have the same mini greenhouse and I have a nice colony of daisies  and keep finding those same holes with a heap of earth.

All you need are rogue sycamore seedlings and you are definitely in my garden 

btw I'm wondering if they are to do with wasps or bees. Seen lots buzzing around at ground level last two weeks.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

MilleD said:


> Does anyone know what might be making these:
> 
> View attachment 436977


Mice! Good luck with that, last week I filled over 200 of the little holes in my lawns, to add insult to injury my terrier dug a few back up again. I am sure it was karma for laughing at my husband who had exactly the same thing the week prior.
Filling the holes is a short term solution, they have a whole city underground before you know it. Only solution is to get rid of the mice.

No chance for me as our lawns are an acre and we are very rural.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Calibrachoa carnival mix, going in tomorrow  my pots will be gloriously colourful this year, fingers crossed


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I dropped an email to a local garden centre last week to see if they were offering a delivery service but hadn’t heard anything so thought - probably not.

I’d resigned myself to going without this Summer and saving myself a fortune (I often come home with the car boot full up ).

Got a response today - yes they are and to just ring up to discuss what’s available, pay by card and they deliver for £5.

Oh dear .... now what do I do? 

What a dilemma. Do I stay strong and go without or will I weaken and phone in an order?!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> What a dilemma. Do I stay strong and go without or will I weaken and phone in an order?!


:Facepalm I think I know :Stop and think before you click


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Supporting a local business in a time of hardship,I think it has to be done.So enjoy with a clear conscience!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I've managed to order four orchids from a local nursery who usually deliver to supermarkets but they don't want them at the moment so they are being offered cheap to the public. Also, sent an e-mail to a local garden centre to order some summer bedding which will be delivered but not heard anything yet, very busy I think.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

westie~ma said:


> Yesterday, I bought loppers (tesco had them on my shopping day). Have had great fun lopping stuff in between the rain showers.
> 
> Rather worried @MilleD that you might be in my garden!!! You have the same mini greenhouse and I have a nice colony of daisies  and keep finding those same holes with a heap of earth.
> 
> ...


I've got a couple of sycamore seedlings behind the shed! I think I'm definitely in your garden


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Lurcherlad said:


> I dropped an email to a local garden centre last week to see if they were offering a delivery service but hadn't heard anything so thought - probably not.
> 
> I'd resigned myself to going without this Summer and saving myself a fortune (I often come home with the car boot full up ).
> 
> ...


Do it, do it, do it


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

ewelsh said:


> Mice! Good luck with that, last week I filled over 200 of the little holes in my lawns, to add insult to injury my terrier dug a few back up again. I am sure it was karma for laughing at my husband who had exactly the same thing the week prior.
> Filling the holes is a short term solution, they have a whole city underground before you know it. Only solution is to get rid of the mice.
> 
> No chance for me as our lawns are an acre and we are very rural.


Surely not, the holes are tiny! 6 or 7 mm across. I know mice can squeeze through things but....


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oooh @ewelsh Calibracha are my favourites  I'm envious.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oooh @ewelsh Calibracha are my favourites  I'm envious.


Oh @Mrs Funkin we share a passion that doesn't involve pickling 

I ordered these from Sutton's months ago, they sell out very quickly. I'll remind you next year! X


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

MilleD said:


> Surely not, the holes are tiny! 6 or 7 mm across. I know mice can squeeze through things but....


Oh sorry that is small. Then it must be worms!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

ewelsh said:


> Oh @Mrs Funkin we share a passion that doesn't involve pickling
> 
> I ordered these from Sutton's months ago, they sell out very quickly. I'll remind you next year! X


A couple of years ago I got some really cheap in the garden centre and they were the most beautiful shade of coral. Oh happy memories


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

MilleD said:


> Does anyone know what might be making these:
> 
> View attachment 436977


Looking at the way the soil has been excavated around the top of the holes I'd say it's caused by ants. I used to see exactly the same in the gaps between the crazy paving slabs in my front garden - each hole attended by a whole host of ants ! I've also seen similar in my back garden lawn - again with loads of ants !


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

MilleD said:


> Does anyone know what might be making these:
> 
> View attachment 436977


I would think it's solitary Bees or Wasps. Have a look to see if the holes are blocked when the sun goes down


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

MilleD said:


> Does anyone know what might be making these:
> ]


I was going to say bees or ants. I only found out bumble bees live in the ground about 4 years ago!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

GingerNinja said:


> I was going to say bees or ants. I only found out bumble bees live in the ground about 4 years ago!


Both my sister and my friend have had Bumble Bee nests in bird boxes


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

A few more pics from the garden today.

The calendula are from last year and didn't fully die back just went dormant which I think gives an idea of how w warm my south facing south eastern garden had been this winter.

Not long until my first rose flowers either, it will be so early!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Today ...
























I've lopped a few more rogue sycamores too.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

My Tree Peony has flowered - think I've only ever had one other flower in all the years I've had it.

Another bud in waiting too.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ranunculus in full effect. I love them


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

ewelsh said:


> Oh sorry that is small. Then it must be worms!


I do believe the culprits are these, watched one looking for it's hole the other day. It's a tawny miner bee. I wonder what they do when it rains like it did all day yesterday?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Determined today to shimmy up the ladder and prune the rose on the front of my house.

It’s gone crazy - like a Triffid!

Will probably lose some of the blooms as lots of buds on it but that will teach me to get my act together earlier next time


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Lurcherlad said:


> Determined today to shimmy up the ladder and prune the rose on the front of my house.
> 
> It's gone crazy - like a Triffid!
> 
> Will probably lose some of the blooms as lots of buds on it but that will teach me to get my act together earlier next time


Please be careful and take a phone with you just in case.

Won't cutting a rose that's just about to flower be not very good for it though?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Be careful on that ladder! No injuries please  

Woo and indeed hoo! Our troublesome leylandii (planted by previous owner, have caused us a lot of trouble, really not a great idea to have huge, shallow rooted trees in a coastal area!) were removed yesterday. Oscar now has a giant litter tray! 

I think we will wait a little while to decide what to plant there. Also I think our neighbours that back into us (obviously now we can see each other more) may well plant something. We discussed removing the trees, they are happy enough as they shaded a lot of their garden too. I’d like to get the lawn to grow in that area again as well. I’m thinking maybe a ceanothus or photinea - but they don’t seem too keen on salty air. 

We shall see  Hopefully the new fence will be done in about a month too, don’t want to do anything until that is all sorted. Houses and gardens are just bottomless pits of money!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I survived! 

I cut quite a lot off but left a few long bits at the top as they were loaded with buds.

Once they've flowered, I'll trim them too.

@MilleD I don't think it will suffer too much from a prune thus late, just less blooms.

I'll give it a good feed of some well rotted manure and a drink and hope for the best 

That's kind of my style of gardening 

Stuck a few bits in a pot of compost that might take and I'll have extra plants for next year, hopefully.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

I managed to get hold of another pot of pansies in Sainsburys on Wednesday so, along with the geraniums I got from there earlier, the garden now has some much needed colour in it  Still got pots to fill though ! I usually fill one or two with nemesia and million bells but will have to phone around to find anywhere that have got some; plus I'd like some salvias and japanese anemone


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Beautiful garden @Bertie'sMum


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Beautiful garden @Bertie'sMum


Thank you MrsF  It's only small but it's my saviour at the moment !


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Summer's coming


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

Charity said:


> Summer's coming
> 
> View attachment 438388
> 
> ...


Your roses and aqueliga look lovely.

My aquelgias have been eaten by birds, I think but they are regrowing.

I was also concerned that my rambling rose was already flowering as I thought it was early but it isn't. Absolutely covered in buds and the flowers already out just smell heavenly x


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

We have discovered that a bird box is being used as a Bee Hotel!










The noise is really quite something!


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

@Charity I thought my roses were early but yours are even more ahead. I can wait as my roses are bursting with buds 

Decided to go out and take some pictures x


----------



## MammaMia! (Feb 16, 2020)

Mrs Funkin said:


> We have discovered that a bird box is being used as a Bee Hotel!
> 
> View attachment 438398
> 
> ...


Lets hope a bird doesn't fly in and get quite the fright.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

MissKittyKat said:


> @Charity I thought my roses were early but yours are even more ahead. I can wait as my roses are bursting with buds
> 
> Decided to go out and take some pictures x
> 
> ...


They look lovely, beautiful iris.

That's the benefit of living on the south coast, things come out early but these orange ones are the first to come out and stay almost throughout the summer, I love them. I've got three bushes together with about 100 buds on, just hope we don't get too much rain. I'll add another photo when more come out.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

MammaMia! said:


> Lets hope a bird doesn't fly in and get quite the fright.


I know! It's a nest box that's been investigated a few times but never used...been there four years I think. Maybe I shouldn't let bees be in it? I know nothing about the buzzy little critters.


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

Charity said:


> They look lovely, beautiful iris.
> 
> That's the benefit of living on the south coast, things come out early but these orange ones are the first to come out and stay almost throughout the summer, I love them. I've got three bushes together with about 100 buds on, just hope we don't get too much rain. I'll add another photo when more come out.


I'm south coast too and had annuals this year that haven't died off over winter, it's stayed so warm.

I have "for your eyes only" too and "eyes for you" I love Rosa persica types.

I'm not sure the name of the iris but it came form Iris of Sissinghurst.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I know! It's a nest box that's been investigated a few times but never used...been there four years I think. Maybe I shouldn't let bees be in it? I know nothing about the buzzy little critters.


Possession is nine tenths of the law 

If the birds don't want it, let the bees use it


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Loving seeing all the gardens coming to life. 

Last week was a wash out here so not much done. 

Tackled the bottom left corner over the weekend, removed some brambles and tidied up the privet which seems to have taken off in certain patches, more needs doing but brambles are nasty so prefer to do those in small chunks plus that way they are easier to get into the bags we have. 

Thankfully the council are still collecting green waste here. 

The weather is supposed to be good this week so I'm painting. My new shed is being delivered Wednesday so will need a coat but I want to get some paint on the garage door frame and my little potting shed. 

During some weeding I've found two more roses I didn't know where here. The joys of a new to me garden


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Signs of life from some of previous year's plantings


Cyclamen that I thought I'd lost as it looked like dead twigs at the start of the year !
















Rock Rose (Cistus) has just started to flower










Salvia Hot Lips (started life as a bare twig some 3 years ago)









Geraniums from last summer that I hadn't got rid of as they were still flowering at Christmas !!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Bertie'sMum said:


> Signs of life from some of previous year's plantings
> 
> 
> Cyclamen that I thought I'd lost as it looked like dead twigs at the start of the year !
> ...


Beautiful cyclamen. I've planted three of those Salvias and they've all died during the winter


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Bertie'sMum said:


> Signs of life from some of previous year's plantings
> 
> 
> Cyclamen that I thought I'd lost as it looked like dead twigs at the start of the year !
> ...


Lovely, colourful blooms.

Cyclamen?

Do you mean Clematis?


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> Lovely, colourful blooms.
> 
> Cyclamen?
> 
> Do you mean Clematis?


Whoops, yes I did mean clematis :Shy put it down to brain freeze caused by this lockdown (right now I'm having difficulty remembering my own name at times ) I did have some cyclamen last autumn and am hoping they will come up again later this year.


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

I really like the delicate flowers of Rhododendrons, there are 7 in the garden and all in various stages of blooming.
Thought I would take these photos, the first plant is only 6 months old, the second, deeper red is about 3 years.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> Lovely, colourful blooms.
> 
> Cyclamen?
> 
> Do you mean Clematis?


I didn't notice that, obviously on autopilot today


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Through my gate this afternoon, the first section of my garden.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

The wind picked up here so decided not to paint today. Instead I cut back and tidied up the rogue privets and some more brambling.

Found another bay tree, so I'm up to nine now of various shapes and sizes. Cut back loads of suckers from the bays.

While cutting back one of the bays I ended up behind the large hydrangea if the tip doesn't open this week my twmp of branches will be squirrelled away to rot down.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

QOTN said:


> Through my gate this afternoon, the first section of my garden.
> View attachment 438591


Very cottagey


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

@Bertie'sMum my cistus in the front garden is also starting to flower  it's very overgrown but has millions of buds so I will leave it until after flowering


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

From this morning ...
































This is one of the roses that I found.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

A few weeks ago out the front garden I found some strawberry plants. Have transplanted them into a pot to see how they'd get on.

My neighbour says he leaves his for the birds so now I feel terrible for moving them, but have since found some more elsewhere in my back garden. I've left them where they are.



















The wild ones ...


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

westie~ma said:


> The wind picked up here so decided not to paint today. Instead I cut back and tidied up the rogue privets and some more brambling.
> 
> Found another bay tree, so I'm up to nine now of various shapes and sizes. Cut back loads of suckers from the bays.
> 
> While cutting back one of the bays I ended up behind the large hydrangea if the tip doesn't open this week my twmp of branches will be squirrelled away to rot down.


I just have the one bay - but it's enormous ! This was it just after it was trimmed and shaped last year. Bertie (my cat) has found he can climb up inside it to reach the top of the fence to get into next door's garden !


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Bertie'sMum said:


> I just have the one bay - but it's enormous ! This was it just after it was trimmed and shaped last year. Bertie (my cat) has found he can climb up inside it to reach the top of the fence to get into next door's garden !
> 
> View attachment 438648


That one is a real beaut!!!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

@Bertie'sMum took pics of my bay for you (nice for me to keep too before they get a trim after lockdown)

This is my big boy cos he's the biggest  I'm 5ft 4in when I stand right next to him my head is where his leaves start.








(ignore my twmp of cuttings)

Big boy with little sibling








again he needs a trim

End bay, I butchered the suckers but not very well. Nextdoor's gardener trimmed this in November









Kitchen bay, I have used some of these leaves.









Rogue bay, I have no idea why he's growing here








In the background is Big Boy with his sibling in all their untrimmed glory :Bag


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Lollipop, dd could reach the top to trim the untidy ones. He looks a bit wonky so hoping my gardener will trim it to look more balanced. That's my compost bin trying to hide 










The two new bays are pretty scraggy as they were swamped by brambles and wayward privets so not taken photos.

The little one out the front. This is my height.









He's on a wonk too 

The previous house owner planted all of these, they are lovely in the garden but the suckers try to sprout everywhere.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

@Westie-ma looks like you've got a bay "forest" growing there !

My gardener couldn't manage mine as it was so tall before it was trimmed back - had to get a tree surgeon in !


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Bertie'sMum said:


> @Westie-ma looks like you've got a bay "forest" growing there !
> 
> My gardener couldn't manage mine as it was so tall before it was trimmed back - had to get a tree surgeon in !


Had a price off my tree surgeon that took down the old sycamore and it would be a full day and a lot of £££'s but that would be to do everything front and back.

The gardener long term to help me keep it in check will probably be the one who does my mother's and he is more reasonable. Next door have a different guy who deals with their big stuff, so he might be the one I ask first. Not sure how much he will be though. He manages ndn's massive rhododendron hedge so my bays will be nothing for him.

I've quite enjoyed tackling the garden on my own so far, discovering what plants are in there, especially in lockdown, instead of leaving it to do other things away from home, having it here seeing things starting to take over, I've had to do it.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

A few things coming along:









Hostas









Rhodi & Honesty









Pink Dicentra









Rhodi









Lysimachia, Solomon's Seal and Pulmonaria









Rhodi









Hosta & Rose (bargain £20 reduced to £1 last Autumn). Be interesting to see what colour it is.









A few seeds. The Nasturtiums are way ahead.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> A few things coming along:
> 
> View attachment 438666
> 
> ...


All lovely with you @Lurcherlad


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Help!

Green fingered folk, I've potted on my tomato seedlings and basil ones and all the leaves seem to be shrivelling up.

Is it because they have been moved and will be ok, or have I killed them all?


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

MilleD said:


> Help!
> 
> Green fingered folk, I've potted on my tomato seedlings and basil ones and all the leaves seem to be shrivelling up.
> 
> Is it because they have been moved and will be ok, or have I killed them all?


not sure about basil, but I do remember that when my Dad grew tomatoes he said they needed watering every day - I just "googled" shrivelled tomato seedlings" and it said the same ! So I also googled "shrivelled basil leaves" and got similar advice.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Bertie'sMum said:


> not sure about basil, but I do remember that when my Dad grew tomatoes he said they needed watering every day - I just "googled" shrivelled tomato seedlings" and it said the same ! So I also googled "shrivelled basil leaves" and got similar advice.


I've literally just potted them today, so I don't think it's neglect (yet )....


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

westie~ma said:


> Very cottagey


The aim is profusion!
A couple of more detailed pics.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

So, today my new shed arrived, all 14' x 8' of it. 
Me and dd have painted it inside and out and I'm totally spent.

Showered and washed my hair, had tea and now having a glass (or two) of a nice red to congratulate myself.



QOTN said:


> The aim is profusion!
> A couple of more detailed pics.
> View attachment 438773
> 
> View attachment 438774


Think you've nailed profusion  
I do love it, beautiful.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

The Acers are in full glory


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

My one seems to have died


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> My one seems to have died


That's a shame :Arghh:Arghh


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

MilleD said:


> Help!
> 
> Green fingered folk, I've potted on my tomato seedlings and basil ones and all the leaves seem to be shrivelling up.
> 
> Is it because they have been moved and will be ok, or have I killed them all?


Yeah, I think I've managed to kill my seedlings :Arghh


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Charity said:


> The Acers are in full glory
> 
> View attachment 438789
> 
> ...


Lovely. 
All these pictures are helping me identify what I have in my garden 



Lurcherlad said:


> My one seems to have died


Oh no


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Yet more plants









Dicentra 'Langtrees'









Purple Aquilegia









Persicaria 'Red Dragon'









First 'Kathleen Harrop' rose


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

MilleD said:


> Yeah, I think I've managed to kill my seedlings :Arghh


 how big were they? You really shouldn't move them until they have several sets of "proper" leaves. Tomatoes that is, I have only ever done basil in the pots that they are to remain in.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

QOTN said:


> Yet more plants
> View attachment 438821
> 
> 
> ...


You've got a lovely garden @QOTN


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Went a bit potty today










and a couple of cheery hanging baskets










and the roses are romping away now


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

What a splash of colour @Charity, beautiful. Those roses are gorgeous


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

My veggies are coming on now, I will plant out the courgettes today but wait until next week for the broccoli as the forecast is cold in the next few days. 









These are last years annuals that didn't die off (very pleased about that in the current circumstances!). Cape marigolds


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Charity said:


> You've got a lovely garden @QOTN


Thank you @Charity. So have you although a very different style!
Now you have given me an excuse to post more pics.
Rosa Mutabilis is coming into flower









Tiarella Sugar n Spice









Geum 'Bell Bank'


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I've weakened .....

Just ordered:

5 x Nicotiana sylvestris [Seedlings] 
1 x Erysimum 'Bowles Mauve' [Cutting (Rooted)] 
Tagetes 'Cinnabar' from Gt Dixter [20 Seeds] 
5 x Lunaria annua 'Alba Variegata' [Seedlings]


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

I heard on the news last night that garden centres can re-open from next Wednesday (13th May) providing they can put in measures to maintain the 2 metre distancing rule 
If that works out I might get the chance to spend my garden centre vouchers before Christmas !!!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I’ll be in lockdown for a while yet even though DH is off the chemo - could be 3+ months before his immune system has improved enough to risk it.

Our local greengrocer has had racks outside stacked with plants for weeks that I can only gaze at longingly as we pass occasionally in the car


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I bet they'd deliver you some in a contactless style if you rang them @Lurcherlad and paid over the phone


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

When I do finally get to garden centre I'm looking for some snail resistant Hostas - I do like them but my garden is snail city and the usual ones just get eaten as soon as I plant them ! Saw this one advertised which would make an attractive addition to my plot 

Hosta Purple Sensation


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I bet they'd deliver you some in a contactless style if you rang them @Lurcherlad and paid over the phone


They probably would though I had resolved not to buy any this year, but ..... see post #171 ..... I caved!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Bertie'sMum said:


> When I do finally get to garden centre I'm looking for some snail resistant Hostas - I do like them but my garden is snail city and the usual ones just get eaten as soon as I plant them ! Saw this one advertised which would make an attractive addition to my plot
> 
> Hosta Purple Sensation
> 
> View attachment 438987


I love them but it's impossible to plant them in the beds as they'll just get chomped immediately.

I have quite good results planting them in pots with WD40 smeared round the middle or metal pots - both help deter the critters quite well.

Grit and regular doses of garlic spray also help.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

I used to live next door to a lady who had stunning Hostas, year after year. Hers were in a bed covered with fairly big slate chippings, and never got eaten.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Catmint is doing really well  Mostly because Oscar isn't sitting in it and squashing it!


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

I've got two catnip clumps in the garden - one in the ground and one in a big pot - every time Bertie goes out he stops off at one or the other for a quick nibble which is then followed by a quick nap on the patio


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I may have bought some alpines and some petunias in Morrison’s yesterday. The violas I had from there in early April have been brilliant, much better than the pansies from a well renowned local garden centre that I got just before lockdown. 

Petunias and alpines all planted today  I await my non colour themed flowers, haha!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm enjoying everyone's gardens virtually. This summer I was going to tour the garden centres to help me identify what I have in the garden but this thread is helping me instead. Thank you xx



QOTN said:


> Yet more plants
> View attachment 438821
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful



Charity said:


> Went a bit potty today
> 
> View attachment 438841
> 
> ...


Went potty did make me smile 
Your roses are fab!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

A few more blooms appearing:









Silene









Woodruff









Cornus









Clematis Montana









Potato Vine









Another Rhodi









First blooms on the Zantedeschia in the fish pond


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Rosa Mutabilis is doing its best now despite the wind









Lamium Orvala









The only iris that consents to flower in my crowded garden


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

I love wisteria & have three. Here are some photo's of the one in the front garden at the moment.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

@TriTri did you see gardener's world last week? There was a man who had lots and lots of wisteria and it was really beautiful


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I know I've already posted a pic of my cistus but it is really going for it now!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

GingerNinja said:


> I know I've already posted a pic of my cistus but it is really going for it now!
> View attachment 439308


It's looking lovely, really nice colour

The wisteria on Gardeners World was absolutely fabulous.

Did you know Nigel passed away over the weekend? :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Very sad - will miss seeing him every week


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

GingerNinja said:


> @TriTri did you see gardener's world last week? There was a man who had lots and lots of wisteria and it was really beautiful


Oh no, I've missed. Could you let me know if there's a repeat on later on in the week that you know of please?


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

GingerNinja said:


> I know I've already posted a pic of my cistus but it is really going for it now!
> View attachment 439308


Beautiful. Beautiful colour and so many flowers and buds.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

TriTri said:


> Oh no, I've missed. Could you let me know if there's a repeat on later on in the week that you know of please?


You can watch on iplayer


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Charity said:


> It's looking lovely, really nice colour
> 
> The wisteria on Gardeners World was absolutely fabulous.
> 
> Did you know Nigel passed away over the weekend? :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh


I did hear about Nigel, so sad


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

TriTri said:


> Oh no, I've missed. Could you let me know if there's a repeat on later on in the week that you know of please?


You can also watch online at https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m000hyb4


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

GingerNinja said:


> You can also watch online at https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m000hyb4


Oh great! Thank you so much!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

A productive few hours clearing the back end of the garden.

Had been badly neglected for months and was a total mess!

Moved and turned 3 compost bins which gave me 2 heaped wheelbarrows full of lovely friable compost for my beds and some pots. (My poor back!)

Cleared out the plastic greenhouse, reinforced the roof and fitted a waterproof tarp over it to keep everything dry (it’s used for garden storage not plants).


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

How wildlife friendly is your garden?
https://www.surveymonkey.co.uk/r/surreygardenquiz

Mine is only 34%, but my neighbour cut the hedge down . 
Also it's so small I can't have things like wild area with nettles and bramble or compost bin


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Mine came out at 69%

I could add some small log piles in the back of borders.

I don’t really want to encourage hedgehogs to set up home (because of Jack) but they can access my garden both sides with gaps under fences.

My lawn isn’t really large enough to leave any uncut but I leave clover and dandelions to bloom. Don’t think I get buttercups or daisies.

I have turned a blind eye to a small patch of nettles in a border


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I've made this one my screen saver 










The roses keep coming










These are the bane of my life, they pop up everywhere they aren't wanted and they have horrid hairs which prick and stick in your hands so make sure to wear gloves.. I leave them because the bees love them.










I love watching these ferns grow, we always worry they are dead when nothing is happening then they suddenly spring up


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

The Erigeron are one of my favourites but I've not had much success with them. I think they get smothered in my flower beds. In a pot might be better?

Love the roses - I have a new found love for them over the last few years and keep find space for new ones. Waiting to see what my £1 bargain bucket looks like when it blooms.

The nuisance plant you have is a type of Comfrey I think? I have it in my garden. It was a useful filler but is quite pernicious so I dig it up after it flowers and a few seedlings before they get too big to keep it under control. As you say, the bees love it. If it is Comfrey it would make a good plant food if soaked in a bucket of water for a week or two. I always forget to do that.

Possibly a different fern, but mine is well ahead of yours!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Some long shots of my garden. Needs a bit more colour I think.

A few plants still to sparkle yet though.























































The Cardoon is getting taller!










Last year it made 8-9 feet


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> The Erigeron are one of my favourites but I've not had much success with them. I think they get smothered in my flower beds. In a pot might be better?
> 
> Love the roses - I have a new found love for them over the last few years and keep find space for new ones. Waiting to see what my £1 bargain bucket looks like when it blooms.
> 
> ...


Wow, your fern is fabulous, hope mine will be like that in a while.

I saw Monty Don on Gardeners World making plant food out of Comfrey on friday. That plant is called Green Alkanet, silly when its blue.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

More blooms:

Couple of Clematis

















Rhodi









Hardy Geranium









Cornflower









The one success from last year's packet of Godetia seeds appeared again









First bloom on the Iceberg Rose


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

More roses are starting to flower now
Penelope









Nevada









Geoff Hamilton









Marie Pavie


----------



## winter (Dec 16, 2012)

Your gardens beautiful Lurcherlad.

Lovely roses QOTN.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

winter said:


> Your gardens beautiful Lurcherlad.
> 
> Lovely roses QOTN.


Thanks 

I'm a bit "chuck it in and hope for the best"!

Works more often than not


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> Some long shots of my garden. Needs a bit more colour I think.
> 
> A few plants still to sparkle yet though.
> 
> ...


Lovely garden, looks like somewhere relaxing to get lost in.

Has it taken you long to get it looking so good?
Curious, cos mine feels a bit overwhelming at the minute, the more I do the more I see that needs doing.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

QOTN said:


> More roses are starting to flower now
> Penelope
> View attachment 439862
> 
> ...


Beautiful


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

rona said:


> How wildlife friendly is your garden?
> https://www.surveymonkey.co.uk/r/surreygardenquiz
> 
> Mine is only 34%, but my neighbour cut the hedge down .
> Also it's so small I can't have things like wild area with nettles and bramble or compost bin


Didn't do very well either 35%

You are very welcome to my brambles, got two areas to clear so I can reclaim the border and a third where they are interwoven with shrubs that I think I should keep.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

westie~ma said:


> Lovely garden, looks like somewhere relaxing to get lost in.
> 
> Has it taken you long to get it looking so good?
> Curious, cos mine feels a bit overwhelming at the minute, the more I do the more I see that needs doing.


When we moved in 21 years ago it was basically a large terrace and lawn with thin beds either side with the Rhododendrons and a few shrubs in.

It was tidy and I didn't really do anything with it until DS was too big to play football in it anymore - about 12 years ago.

The island beds came about from the damaged circles of lawn from a large pool down all summer, 2 years in a row. I dug both the ponds myself on separate whims and chucked in lots of hardy annual seeds (many self seeding), hardy perennials and bargain bucket plants and my own divisions over the years. I'm a plantaholic and buying 3 of something as recommended isn't something I could afford and I always want lots of different plants (a bit like a kid in a candy shop ). So I buy one each of a few different plants then split them, take cuttings or seeds to boost the numbers.

I'm lucky to not have any pernicious weeds in the beds. The odd bramble or bindweed pops through from next door but they are quickly pulled up and the beds are so stuffed with plants they don't get much chance tbh.

Tackle one area at a time, otherwise it can feel overwhelming.

I had one bed full of ivy intertwined with everything so I dug out what I wanted to keep, cleaned out the roots to eradicate ivy/weeds and stuck in pots. Any too big we're left in. Then sprayed the whole area (protecting the big plants), laid weed suppressing membrane, covered in bark and replaced the pots. A year later when everything underneath had died off I replanted through the membrane. A lot easier than digging it over 

Any pics of what you're facing? We might be able to offer advice.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

A few views of my garden from outside the kitchen window (what I see from the sink!)


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Some plant pics I took today









This rose is one of the few plants that were in my garden when I moved in 33 years ago and are still here today. It is a bit spindly (I think it is a hybrid perpetual,) but it smells wonderful









David Austin 'Shropshire Lad'









Thalictrum









A solitary white foxglove. I have plenty of pink ones and also a few Lutea perennials this year


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Iris starting to flower









Peony









Lupin









Cistus









Another Clematis (I think I have 23 )









Camassia









Honeysuckle









Sedum









Hardy Geranium


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Duplicate


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

QOTN said:


> A few views of my garden from outside the kitchen window (what I see from the sink!)
> View attachment 440039
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Beautiful.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 440059
> 
> Iris starting to flower
> 
> ...


Another wow! Beautiful


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Much appreciation for putting the plants names in, I'm doing my best to learn, spot mine and remember.



QOTN said:


> A few views of my garden from outside the kitchen window (what I see from the sink!)
> View attachment 440039
> 
> 
> ...





QOTN said:


> Some plant pics I took today
> View attachment 440042
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning. How lovely to look out from your kitchen window. Well jel here 


Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 440059
> 
> Iris starting to flower
> 
> ...


Gorgeous. 
Can I ask what is the plant in the background of the camassia?


----------



## winter (Dec 16, 2012)

Beautiful garden QOTN.

Lovely photos Lurcherlad, I haven't seen camassia before, iris are beautiful flowers, 23 clematis wow, I love clematis, the new clematis I bought last year have flowered for the first time this year.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

@westie~ma

Directly behind the larger Camassia is a Sedum (Ice Plant/Stone Crop). I have several large clumps that will be covered in pink flowers later in the season and bees and butterflies love them. All from one original small plant. To the right is a Ligularia.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> When we moved in 21 years ago it was basically a large terrace and lawn with thin beds either side with the Rhododendrons and a few shrubs in.
> 
> It was tidy and I didn't really do anything with it until DS was too big to play football in it anymore - about 12 years ago.
> 
> ...


Loved learning about your garden. Thank you xx

We moved in last year, in my own mind the garden was always going to be something that I could sort out after the house renovation had been finished. Not sure what I was thinking, didn't realise how many brambles I had.

Due to covid we've pushed back the reno until next year and being here all the time instead of nipping off to London or Pembrokeshire for a week here and there I could see the brambles etc taking over.

So I set to brambling ... cleared this border.


















Had our tree taken down in January, had to wait for that to go before I could reach anything it was so overgrown. The dead conifer is staying for now cos it gives privacy (after all the brambles went lol), there are two elsewhere in the garden which I might get moved to there later. Not sure yet. I found a holly tree and two bays.

** After clearing the brambles now its the ivy and then sort out the stepping stones.

The privets and the Willow I went at two weeks ago










Bramble patch 1 - Dumped everything here because I'd just had enough of seeing the brambles. They are under there intertwined with whatever was planted previously, no idea what it is 

Bramble patch 2 -- put tarp over this corner to kill them wasn't sure about spraying them. The earth is leftover from moving shrubs for the shed. This area is higher so I'm going to get large stones to edge it and hold it back so I can have a border. 

















The tree is a holly


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Bramble patch 3 --

















Was told its Laurel and there's a fushia buried. More brambling required.

Stepping stone path needs redoing.

That's the back corners done.

Right corner, I'd like room to plant annuals but don't know where to start.

















If I put Mont in front of the back garden it suddenly looks much better to me lol 








Excuse my washing line lol


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> @westie~ma
> 
> Directly behind the larger Camassia is a Sedum (Ice Plant/Stone Crop). I have several large clumps that will be covered in pink flowers later in the season and bees and butterflies love them. All from one original small plant. To the right is a Ligularia.


I have one of those, can tick that off my unknown list  Thank you.

Should I divide it? If so, when?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

westie~ma said:


> I have one of those, can tick that off my unknown list  Thank you.
> 
> Should I divide it? If so, when?


I would, if you have any gaps to fill. Best in Autumn or Spring before it gets going again.


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm loving some bits of my garden at the moments, others are just looking a tangly mess as a work in progress. I haven't yet got to grips the spring to summer transition so everything goes a bit too green for a while!

Herbs










Gravel area leading to what should be a grasses section bit this is the messy bit, need to get better at using plant supports.










And I just love roses 

Sir John Mills is a favourite










Arthur Bell, Rhapsody in Blue, For your eyes only, Eyes for you and Iceberg. There are more still to bloom.










Finally a thug of an oriental poppy trying to take over!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

This is last year's pot of pelagoniums, it survived the very wet winter and is doing really well


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

My name’s Lurcherlad and I’m a Plantaholic! 
Back in April I intimated I was not going to buy any plants this year, given the circumstances and being grounded because of the virus.......

I’ve weakened 

A friend dropped off 4 boxes of bedding Begonias the other day for my bedraggled window boxes by the front door!

Now, with juices flowing, I went to “have a look” at a plant nursery website last night of one of the exhibitors shown on the Chelsea compilation programmes at the moment.

My “basket” has 8 gorgeous hardy perennial plants in at a cost of £80 so far ....... :Bag


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> My name's Lurcherlad and I'm a Plantaholic!
> Back in April I intimated I was not going to buy any plants this year, given the circumstances and being grounded because of the virus.......
> 
> I've weakened
> ...


Now that restrictions have been lifted on garden centres I'm making plans for a visit to my local one ! But am going to wait until the initial rush is over, so probably the end of next week  I've already got my list ready  getting excited already


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> My name's Lurcherlad and I'm a Plantaholic!
> Back in April I intimated I was not going to buy any plants this year, given the circumstances and being grounded because of the virus.......
> 
> I've weakened
> ...


:Hilarious You can't keep away once bitten


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Bertie'sMum said:


> Now that restrictions have been lifted on garden centres I'm making plans for a visit to my local one ! But am going to wait until the initial rush is over, so probably the end of next week  I've already got my list ready  getting excited already


If it wasn't for OH's vulnerable status, I'd be kitted up in a HazChem suit and out there myself, filling the boot!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

rona said:


> How wildlife friendly is your garden?
> https://www.surveymonkey.co.uk/r/surreygardenquiz
> 
> Interesting survey I got 72% we don't have hedgehogs here  also surrounded by horrible farmers who spray :Yawn
> ...


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

We have frogs 

Lots of spawn in March and still tadpoles in the pond.

Seen frogs still in the ponds on and off in least few weeks.

A large one in fish pond yesterday and a middle sized and youngster (inch long) ones in wildlife pond too.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

My garden is so dry that I'm currently having to water morning and evening - could do with a few *nights *of heavy, persistent rain to give me a break


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> We have frogs
> 
> Lots of spawn in March and still tadpoles in the pond.
> 
> ...


I thought our spawn had died like it has the last few years, but today I've seen two very large Tadpoles and also a frog of about half grown 



Bertie'sMum said:


> My garden is so dry that I'm currently having to water morning and evening - could do with a few *nights *of heavy, persistent rain to give me a break


We've just had a few very heavy showers with a little thunder too, not enough to do much good however


----------



## samuelsmiles3 (Jan 10, 2019)

Globe Buddleia with a buff (or white tailed?) bumblebee on it this evening. It was covered in them which was nice to see.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

samuelsmiles3 said:


> Globe Buddleia with a buff (or white tailed?) bumblebee on it this evening. It was covered in them which was nice to see.
> View attachment 440367


What a fabulous photo, love the colour of the buddleia


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

samuelsmiles3 said:


> Globe Buddleia with a buff (or white tailed?) bumblebee on it this evening. It was covered in them which was nice to see.
> View attachment 440367


I've got the same Buddleia but mine is nowhere near ready to flower yet !


----------



## samuelsmiles3 (Jan 10, 2019)

I may be further south than you? Buckinghamshire.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

samuelsmiles3 said:


> I may be further south than you? Buckinghamshire.


Surrey, but perhaps your garden is more sheltered than mine? I've also got the more usual purple and white buddleias but they aren't ready to flower yet either.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Today's pics
1st 'Heritage' of the year. David Austin no longer lists this (I suppose they are ashamed that it suffers from blackspot) but it is still my favourite rose.









1st Falstaff. I do love it but it is so prickly compared with some of my David Austin roses









Some of my foxgloves









A view into the depths of my garden


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm not sure if this is a weed or a seedling left in a pot from last year ..... ?










I've been cosseting it, planted it up and giving it water etc. and think it will flower soon so I'll know then


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> I'm not sure if this is a weed or a seedling left in a pot from last year ..... ?
> 
> View attachment 440459
> 
> ...


It looks like a potentilla to me. I have Monarch's Velvet but it is nowhere near flowering yet. I think the wild forms are closer to the ground.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

QOTN said:


> It looks like a potentilla to me. I have Monarch's Velvet but it is nowhere near flowering yet. I think the wild forms are closer to the ground.


That's what I'm hoping - but a good one 

Or it could be this one .... which actually looks more likely tbh 

*Creeping cinquefoil*

Creeping cinquefoil (_Potentilla reptans_) with its bright sunny flowers is an attractive sight on roadsides and hedgebanks, but its invasive habit means it can quickly become a nuisance in beds, borders and lawns.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Taking pleasure from just sitting on the terrace enjoying the current total peace and quiet.

Had my breakfast out here and now drinking a coffee while relaxing to the sound of the waterfall (sounds grander than it is btw ) over the fish pond and the birds tweeting all around - bliss! 

A young Starling and Blue Tit seem oblivious to my presence as they forage round the ground feeder, and intermittent visits to the table by the Nuthatch top it off 

Someone has joined me ...










Jack's inside on the sofa!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well, all exciting here for the past couple of days. Oscar was most miffed to be fully on lockdown whilst the new fence was finally done today!










We have some random flowering going on on the palm tree!

















The clematis is still hanging on I'm there too. The cherry blossom wasn't so good this year but since the leylandii were removed the clematis have been very happy.



















Finally some random things. New nemesia (so highly scented it's untrue), my violas are still going strong and the striped petunias and verbena are having a grand old time.

















Told you the colour theme was crazy this year!

Hope everyone is well and happy


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

Mrs Funkin said:


> We have some random flowering going on on the palm tree!
> 
> View attachment 440613


I never knew palms flowered until we movesimoved my current house and Inherited two palm trees that flower every year and then irritate me dropping their fronds. I've accidentally killed one by putting a nail into the trunk to hang fairy lights. It has taken 18 months to die and I was hoping it would hang on!

I think all the flowers colours seem a little more intense this year, hopefully they won't get washed out by the sun over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

@Mrs Funkin I love a opposites colour and have been waiting for this combo to come out.










It wont last long as the poppies are quite fragile.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Underwatered? overwatered? needs feeding?
In a big pot, in shade most of the day, probably about 10 years old.
It usually loses bottom leaves as it grows but it's never been this yellow. Help!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Linda Weasel said:


> View attachment 440635
> Underwatered? overwatered? needs feeding?
> In a big pot, in shade most of the day, probably about 10 years old.
> It usually loses bottom leaves as it grows but it's never been this yellow. Help!


Is it ever fed?

I'm very lax at feeding pots so occasionally a plant will show a few yellow leaves to remind me.

I have a Hydrangea cutting from last year that is just in a tiny pot with garden compost that's gone yellow. Will pot it on with ericaceous soil and hope for an improvement.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

I can highly recommend the pansies I bought from Sainsburys - they are doing really well there are 4 in each bowl and they worked out at £1 each !

















This is the Deutzia I bought last year - it was tucked away at the back of the garden centre and was little more than twigs when I got it. At first I didn't think it had made it through the winter but it has really come on the last couple of weeks.










This is Acer "Orange Dream" that I also got last year - looking as though it's also doing well.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I too love opposites on the colour wheel @MissKittyKat but the garden is definitely more random than planned this year! Feel like I need some more striped petunias too...


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

When I walk down my garden everything seems to be shrivelling in this heat and drought apart from the roses.
Geoff Hamilton








Shropshire Lad








Generous Gardener partly obscured by Yvonne Rabier








Swan








James Galway


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> Is it ever fed?
> 
> I'm very lax at feeding pots so occasionally a plant will show a few yellow leaves to remind me.
> 
> ...


I'll give it a feed (only fed it once this year) and see if it helps. I don't want to lose it cos I've had it so long. Thank you.

PS Gutted that everybody else has stunning flowers and my pic is a half-dead palm.


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

Linda Weasel said:


> I'll give it a feed (only fed it once this year) and see if it helps. I don't want to lose it cos I've had it so long. Thank you.
> 
> PS Gutted that everybody else has stunning flowers and my pic is a half-dead palm.


Here's my dead palm, to make you feel better


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I too love opposites on the colour wheel @MissKittyKat but the garden is definitely more random than planned this year! Feel like I need some more striped petunias too...


all colours go together in nature


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

At last my garden is coming alive with colour


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

can anyone tell me what is going on here please. One half is fine, the other half is in serious trouble, leaf drop big time and some are actually dead

I did put down westlands growmore fertiliser but I don't see any benefits yet!


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

Oops repeat message.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

@Bertie'sMum your Acer is lovely.

I bought one not long ago, Acer Katsura. It's only a foot tall. Not sure really what I'm doing with it


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> can anyone tell me what is going on here please. One half is fine, the other half is in serious trouble, leaf drop big time and some are actually dead
> 
> I did put down westlands growmore fertiliser but I don't see any benefits yet!
> 
> ...


Has it been well watered in?


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

MilleD said:


> @Bertie'sMum your Acer is lovely.
> 
> I bought one not long ago, Acer Katsura. It's only a foot tall. Not sure really what I'm doing with it
> 
> View attachment 440750


I do love Acers - I've got 3 altogether, the one in the front garden (a red leafed one) is a full size tree (was here when I moved in and is over 50 years old now) the other 2 are the size of the one in my photo and only a couple of years old. Seeds from the tree have germinated this year and I'm going to try and grow some of the seedlings on (wish me luck !).Yours will need ericaceous compost and feed until it's bigger.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> can anyone tell me what is going on here please. One half is fine, the other half is in serious trouble, leaf drop big time and some are actually dead
> 
> I did put down westlands growmore fertiliser but I don't see any benefits yet!
> 
> ...


have you got a decent garden centre near you ? Is so you could take some cuttings and the photos in there and have a word with one of their plantsmen; I've always found ours very helpful/knowledgeable when I've had a problem plant !


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Bertie'sMum said:


> I do love Acers - I've got 3 altogether, the one in the front garden (a red leafed one) is a full size tree (was here when I moved in and is over 50 years old now) the other 2 are the size of the one in my photo and only a couple of years old. Seeds from the tree have germinated this year and I'm going to try and grow some of the seedlings on (wish me luck !).Yours will need ericaceous compost and feed until it's bigger.


It needs what compost now?


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

MilleD said:


> It needs what compost now?


Ericaceous compost is for plants that prefer an acid soil rather than an alkaline one. Plants like rhododendrons, azaleas, camellias, hydrangeas and some others. It's freely available at garden centres or online. Every year I take of the top couple of inches of compost from my potted acers and replace it with fresh, plus use an appropriate fertiliser regularly.

https://www.lovethegarden.com/uk-en/article/ericaceous-compost-explained


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> can anyone tell me what is going on here please. One half is fine, the other half is in serious trouble, leaf drop big time and some are actually dead
> 
> I did put down westlands growmore fertiliser but I don't see any benefits yet!
> 
> ...


Could it be something chemical which has blown across from the farmer's field? Is there any sign of fungus or bugs on it or is it just leaf drop? You could ask your local garden centre, e-mail them a photo, they are usually quite knowgeable about these things.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Bertie'sMum said:


> Ericaceous compost is for plants that prefer an acid soil rather than an alkaline one. Plants like rhododendrons, azaleas, camellias, hydrangeas and some others. It's freely available at garden centres or online. Every year I take of the top couple of inches of compost from my potted acers and replace it with fresh, plus use an appropriate fertiliser regularly.
> 
> https://www.lovethegarden.com/uk-en/article/ericaceous-compost-explained


So you can't just throw it in a pot and hope for the best?

I don't think I'm cut out for gardening. My attention span is far too short...


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

MilleD said:


> @Bertie'sMum your Acer is lovely.
> 
> I bought one not long ago, Acer Katsura. It's only a foot tall. Not sure really what I'm doing with it
> 
> View attachment 440750


That's going to be very tall and bushy one day. Have you got room in your garden or put it in a large pot? Just don't put it in a windy spot, they hate wind.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

MilleD said:


> *So you can't just throw it in a pot and hope for the best?*
> 
> I don't think I'm cut out for gardening. My attention span is far too short...


well you could but I don't think it will prosper ! Although having said that my sister has one that she has grown crammed into a chimney pot - it's survived for quite a few years but now does need potting on as the roots haven't got anywhere to expand ! Only problem is she will have to break the pot to get it out 

I'm an impatient gardener too - want everything full sized to start with which is why I rarely bother with seeds and always buy the biggest, more established plants and shrubs that I can afford


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I've got two in large pots and they always do really well, sorry @Bertie'sMum


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Charity said:


> I've got two in large pots and they always do really well, sorry @Bertie'sMum


yes, my 2 potted ones are in large pots and are doing well but my sister's is in an old tall, narrow chimney pot (recycled) so the roots don't have anywhere near as much room as they would have in a large garden pot; it's completely root bound now


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

MilleD said:


> So you can't just throw it in a pot and hope for the best?
> 
> I don't think I'm cut out for gardening. My attention span is far too short...


If you give it the right compost, adequate water, occasional food and the right position there's not much to it


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Lurcherlad said:


> If you give it the right compost, adequate water, occasional food and the right position there's not much to it


Hmm, those words, right, adequate and occasional sounds like things that could go wrong !

My peppers chillies and herbs are doing ok (bought as small plants mainly, some basil and lemon basil from seed). I have some tomato seedlings that are looking good too.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> Has it been well watered in?


I am actually wondering if due to such appalling weather earlier this year, the field behind was flooded, I am wondering if it was too wet.



Bertie'sMum said:


> have you got a decent garden centre near you ? Is so you could take some cuttings and the photos in there and have a word with one of their plantsmen; I've always found ours very helpful/knowledgeable when I've had a problem plant !


Yes good idea I will try that.



Charity said:


> Could it be something chemical which has blown across from the farmer's field? Is there any sign of fungus or bugs on it or is it just leaf drop? You could ask your local garden centre, e-mail them a photo, they are usually quite knowgeable about these things.


Yes the damn farmers sprayed way too close to our garden with weed killer but this hedge seemed ok at the time, unless it has taken its time to feel the effects. I will ask my local garden centre! 
Thanks all


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

I have a random patch, just behind my retaining wall and for the last few years I've just filled it with random stuff which I then collect seed or move if I like.

This year, I've got poppies (not oriental), tried for quite a few years to get them to grow without success.

So far I've got a pink and red.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Love seeing everyone's roses


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Does anyone know what this is? It's in our neighbour's garden backing into ours. I like the orange pom poms


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Does anyone know what this is? It's in our neighbour's garden backing into ours. I like the orange pom poms
> 
> View attachment 440892


I think it's a Buddleah, is that how you spell it? Usually mauve spited.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks @Linda Weasel - it is indeed! Buddleia globosa. I'd never have thought of it, I never knew it came in anything but purple/mauve


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

*Buddleja globosa*
*orange ball tree*


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

westie~ma said:


> Love seeing everyone's roses


Some of my old roses
De la Grifferaie








SIngle flower on Jacqueline du Pre








Yvonne Rabier








View from my landing window








I do have other plants
Sambucus 'Black Lace'


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

QOTN said:


> Some of my old roses
> De la Grifferaie
> View attachment 440904
> 
> ...


I love your roses, they look beautiful en masse


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thanks @Linda Weasel - it is indeed! Buddleia globosa. I'd never have thought of it, I never knew it came in anything but purple/mauve





Lurcherlad said:


> *Buddleja globosa*
> *orange ball tree*


Mine is called Buddleia weyeriana 'Sungold' and is a lovely yellow one - had it 3 years now but it hasn't flowered yet this year.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Bertie'sMum said:


> Mine is called Buddleia weyeriana 'Sungold' and is a lovely yellow one - had it 3 years now but it hasn't flowered yet this year.
> 
> View attachment 440950


Does it attract the bees and butterflies the same as the purple ones?


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Linda Weasel said:


> Does it attract the bees and butterflies the same as the purple ones?


yes it does 

I've got a purple one and a white one in the back garden and the bees/butterflies are very busy at all 3 !


----------



## winter (Dec 16, 2012)

Buddleja come in all different colours and sizes, I have several dwarf buddleja, you can get buddleja in red, pink, dark pink, yellow, purple, lavender, white.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

QOTN said:


> Some of my old roses
> De la Grifferaie
> View attachment 440904
> 
> ...


Utterly gorgeous. 
How do you remember all the names?

I found two more roses this week, so I'm up to six now plus the Iceberg I bought so seven. Wish I knew what mine were called


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

This is a sweet creamy rose rambling through the apple tree










This Iceberg is flowering well


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

My bargain bucket rose for £1 last year has it's first flower. Pretty palest pink with a gorgeous scent.










Shame a caterpillar has been munching it's leaves - oh well, live and let live


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

A few more starting to show themselves

Variegated fuschia, not sure what colour the flowers will be but the leaves are the stars of the show










Hypericum (St John's Wort) only been in three years but its grown rapidly and taking over the border.. My catmint is just managing to squeeze in to the left










Geranium and daisies










Roses

Boscobel









Darcy Bussell









Grace









Benjamin Britten









and my climber. The flowers go from very pale yellow with pink edging to white as they die off


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Earlier in the season I planted the few seeds that I could actually find. I get them free with gardening magazines and was convinced I had a lot more somewhere......

Found them! 










Not sure where I would fit these all in and I have no compost left anyway.

Some can be started now, others September time and the rest next Spring.

If anyone wants some, PM me and I'll happily post a few packs to you because I won't use them all.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

This little rose is in full glory now (think it's the one useful present I've received from my MIL in 33 years! ).

















It's heading skyward up the lilac tree.


----------



## winter (Dec 16, 2012)

What a beautiful rose, what is the rose called?.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

This Clematis is the size of my hand









One solitary Knifophia









Another Clematis








I love the combination of the perennial foxglove and the clematis









Snow in Summer really flowering well now


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

winter said:


> What a beautiful rose, what is the rose called?.


I knew someone would ask 

I honestly can't remember.

Having just done some googling it might be a Ballerina shrub rose.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> This Clematis is the size of my hand
> View attachment 441361
> 
> 
> ...


I love snow in summer, reminds me of our garden when I was a child. We had loads of it


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

We have had rain today. Can't remember the last time we had rain which is very unusual in my bit of South Wales.
It started overnight and stopped lunchtime.
My lawns were looking parched so very thankful despite me watering last night.

Since removing the dead tree in January the lawn gets full sun so the moss has died leaving me with discoloured patches, I hope it'll be ok. I'm afraid to feed it incase Monty reacts to whatever I put down, he did in our last house so reluctant. What does everyone else do?

Lovely pictures of all your colourful plants. Really enjoy seeing them all and learning as I go.

Finally got my iceberg rose in the ground this week.

Last week managed to grab nextdoor's gardener, he's free in about three weeks to come to shape my bays, trim all the hedges and boxwoods. He takes all clippings away. So looking forward to it, will smarten the place no end having them done.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

westie~ma said:


> Utterly gorgeous.
> How do you remember all the names?
> I found two more roses this week, so I'm up to six now plus the Iceberg I bought so seven. Wish I knew what mine were called


Most of my roses were bought after hours poring over catalogues. Veilchenblau was here when I arrived but is so distnctive I found out its name. The de la Grifferaie I researched because I found it growing on my compost heap. It used to be a favourite as a rootstock so had survived when its graft had died.

I do have two from cuttings but 'Bleu Magenta' is easy to identify









'Ghislaine de Feligonde' came from a friend's rose. She knew its name.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

They are beautiful @QOTN

I love roses but am quite a lazy gardener, so can't be bothered to dead head!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

@Charity I think I have a Hypericum in my garden  If not it looks very similar!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

GingerNinja said:


> @Charity I think I have a Hypericum in my garden  If not it looks very similar!


Can you add a photo then we can tell you. Hypericums (also known as St Johns Wort) come in all shapes and sizes, you ca get tiny alpine ones. 

By the way, if you deadheaded your roses regularly, you'd get more flowers


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I have this Hypericum in my garden (one of many uninvited guests!) It has much smaller flowers and fluffy stamens. It is Hypericum Androsaemum.








Beth Chatto favoured it for new leaf colour and two colours of seeds as they mature (red turning to black,) but it is terrible for self seeding.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Picked up some compost yesterday and some lupin, senecio, cosmos and begonias fell into my trolley!

Added to the Runner Bean and Broccoli plants, a Nepeta and 2 Echinacea that I bought the other day from the nursery that didn't have any compost ..... 










My vow not to buy any plants this year is well and truly broken!


----------



## Magic Waves (Jun 7, 2020)

Hello Everyone, i joined late last night but this is right up my street as i love the garden, we have both back and front graveled but i just love my plants and keeping them right.
I'm pleased i managed to find a sucker root from my fern and it's kicking off great.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

My sister recently gave me some seedlings that she'd grown from seed given to her by a neighbour - the neighbour wasn't sure what the plant was called but thought that the name had something tom do with "4 p.m." (!!) They said it was very pretty with lots of small flowers of all different colours on the one plant. After much googling I was finally able to identify it 

It is Mirabilis jalapa - Marvel of Peru; AKA 4 o'clock flower !!

Seedlings









and what I hope to end up with !


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Bertie'sMum said:


> My sister recently gave me some seedlings that she'd grown from seed given to her by a neighbour - the neighbour wasn't sure what the plant was called but thought that the name had something tom do with "4 p.m." (!!) They said it was very pretty with lots of small flowers of all different colours on the one plant. After much googling I was finally able to identify it
> 
> It is Mirabilis jalapa - Marvel of Peru; AKA 4 o'clock flower !!
> 
> ...


It's a lovely plant and perennial, I believe.

A client had some when I was a gardener and she couldn't remember the name and it took me months to find the name (which I duly forgot/lost again)!

I've put it in my phone notebook now - thanks!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Magic Waves said:


> Hello Everyone, i joined late last night but this is right up my street as i love the garden, we have both back and front graveled but i just love my plants and keeping them right.
> I'm pleased i managed to find a sucker root from my fern and it's kicking off great.


Welcome @Magic Waves. Do you know the name of the peach rose? Is it a climber? It looks like Compassion which is a favourite of mine. I can see a little bee hiding in it


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Lurcherlad said:


> Picked up some compost yesterday and some lupin, senecio, cosmos and begonias fell into my trolley!
> 
> Added to the Runner Bean and Broccoli plants, a Nepeta and 2 Echinacea that I bought the other day from the nursery that didn't have any compost .....
> 
> ...


I love lupins, they remind me of being in Iceland in the summertime. How lovely


----------



## Magic Waves (Jun 7, 2020)

Charity said:


> Welcome @Magic Waves. Do you know the name of the peach rose? Is it a climber? It looks like Compassion which is a favourite of mine. I can see a little bee hiding in it


Yes i do (A whiter shade of pale) it's an hybrid plant against diseases and also scented it's a very sweet smell and the heads do come large but this year it's not come so thick unless it's the weather, it's a David Austin rose tree and not a climber.

https://www.davidaustinroses.co.uk/a-whiter-shade-of-pale

Here's some lovely snaps from last year.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

The wind and rain has played havoc with my poor roses. At least Golden Wings is not so affected because it has fewer blooms.









Some of my geraniums
Sanguineum 'Lancastriense'









'Orientalitibeticum' 









Mrs Kendall Clarke has been trying to escape her original position for years. This self seeding by my white lavender seems to be keeping her happy.









Some other plants doing well now
Sanguisorba Officinalis









I keep my Philadelphus 'Belle Etoile' and my Leycesteria Formosa as large as possible to hide my neighbour's oil tank


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Finally got to the garden centre yesterday  Lots of lovely healthy plants ! Found a lavender that I hadn't seen before - Lavendula Tiara. Very pretty with white bracts above the usual purple flower spears


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

@Bertie'sMum

Just took delivery of 2 tubers of Mirabilis jalapa


----------



## winter (Dec 16, 2012)

Lovely looking lavender.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

The Elder Flower is starting to bloom (got the timing of the pruning right at last)









The £2 lupin in going great guns


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Bertie'sMum said:


> Finally got to the garden centre yesterday  Lots of lovely healthy plants ! Found a lavender that I hadn't seen before - Lavendula Tiara. Very pretty with white bracts above the usual purple flower spears
> 
> View attachment 442148


I love that lavender @Bertie'sMum, there are so many more varieties nowadays.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

This is the old lady of my garden, she's been with me 30 years and I love her. She's not particularly spectacular, just a nice dainty rose to brighten the garden. She's called Marjorie Fair.










I bought an anonymous box of alpines about three weeks ago, no idea what they were at the time. This one is doing well, a little hypericum.










The self seeders

I've had quite a few things self seed this year which I've left as they are. This is another form of hypericum, quite tall but has sadly been blown over in the windy 
weather.










I had lots of verbena bonariensis self seed in my rose border. I love them so thought I'd leave them, not realising what thugs they would become. Some have grown and suffocated one of my smaller roses so I haven't much hope for its survival. 










I also had some daisies self seed in the concrete of our patio so I dug them up just as they started growing about four weeks ago and planted them in a pot and here they are. One down side is ants love this plant.










and lastly, a little visitor on one of the roses. We get quite a few of these of all colours during the summer.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm so excited! My favourites (callistemon) are starting to appear...also the huge lavender bed is ready to pop (welcome bees!). Oh and I've just spotted some flowers on my new hypericums, planted last year.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Hedges and rogue bays are being trimmed today.

Front being done now, they will need to fill out but gardener reckons couple of years they'll be good as new. Mainly privits but also beech, bay and holly in the front with a rogue ivy (its everywhere here).

The side between us and neighbour is conifer which looked very fluffy but now looks sharp.

I'm so pleased, even now, half finished, I love it! Finally, looking tidy.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

westie~ma said:


> Hedges and rogue bays are being trimmed today.
> 
> Front being done now, they will need to fill out but gardener reckons couple of years they'll be good as new. Mainly privits but also beech, bay and holly in the front with a rogue ivy (its everywhere here).
> 
> ...


Looking forward to pics


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Before;

View attachment 442347


After; front

View attachment 442348


View attachment 442349

Conifer hedge shared with ndn, their side got done in November :Shy so our side was really fluffy.
View attachment 442350


Driveway side, excuse my blocks, they are being stored when we extend the driveway, we are thinking of taking it in front of the house so more space for turning around and driving back out. The blocks were unwanted at a friends house who was redoing his drive and they match ours exactly but had to take them there and then or miss out. So now I have a castle of blocks.

View attachment 442351

Took this pic for dh to see that the gap is still there but tidied up (previous owner dumped a skip there) but we are going to be bringing in a new water main so its pointless planting anything there yet.
View attachment 442352


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

My lollipop bay, looking much tidier 

View attachment 442353


Hedge in back garden,
View attachment 442354


View attachment 442356


Behind the garage and the potting shed, I use this area a lot (bins, grass bags, compost) to finally have it shorn back gives me more room to move


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Much neater


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

My bays looking neater after their haircut


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

I am seriously impressed with a company called "You Garden". https://www.yougarden.com/

I ordered a Lemon and an Orange citrus tree from them a while ago when they had a special offer and they duly arrived well packed in 6.5 litre pots and when they said they would.
Since then I also ordered a Lime tree that came today. Again well packed and on time.

All trees are approx. 4 feet tall and in good condition.

I have/am planting them in large pots and underplanting with Fuschia plants for base cover.

They flower one year to fruit the next so hopefully in 2022 we shall have our own oranges, lemons and limes.





















Lemon ……………….Lime …………….Orange


----------



## Magic Waves (Jun 7, 2020)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm so excited! My favourites (callistemon) are starting to appear...also the huge lavender bed is ready to pop (welcome bees!). Oh and I've just spotted some flowers on my new hypericums, planted last year.
> 
> View attachment 442270
> View attachment 442271
> View attachment 442272


OMG bottle brushes i just adore them but lost 7 to the (Best of the east) and we have a lavender identical on our front and when it's flowered i chop it back like a massive cushion.


----------



## Magic Waves (Jun 7, 2020)

QOTN said:


>


Same here i know it's knocking the petals off my Birthday Girl rose tree


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

Decided to bring some of my garden inside. It's always a bit random, just like my garden!

Always go for the wild, all over the place look too


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Bees are very much enjoying the hypericum


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Two of my old roses
'Little White Pet' 1879









The Gallica 'Rosa Mundi' is so old it has no known date









An uninvited guest that is welcome instead of a nuisance. I have three buddleias, White Profusion, Black Knight and Fallowiana but I think this pink one came over the fence from my neighbour's.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Bees are very much enjoying the hypericum
> 
> View attachment 442793
> View attachment 442794
> View attachment 442795


Lovely pictures @Mrs Funkin.



QOTN said:


> Two of my old roses
> 'Little White Pet' 1879
> View attachment 442836


i used to have Little White Pet, its a fabulous little rose. You're persuading me to buy it again.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Planted bare root roses for my sister in law who passed away in January. She'd bought me a big pot for my birthday so it seemed right to plant something for her. It has taken off and flowering.

Did choose a purple and a white, climbers. Obviously, she has decided that her rose should be yellow. It makes me smile when I see it.


----------



## Magic Waves (Jun 7, 2020)

QOTN said:


>


Stunning display 


westie~ma said:


>


Stunning rose head and the colour is gorgeous.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Rose - Laura Ford










Rose - can't remember the name










Feverfew










Pelagoniums










Geranium


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

The Cardoon is about 8 feet tall now!









Clematis still going crazy









Begonia








These plants give a colourful display..Valerian, 2 Clematis and Lobelia with a splash of orange Marigold and white Lupin


----------



## Magic Waves (Jun 7, 2020)

Beautiful displays @Charity and @Lurcherlad ...i used to grow clematis myself but they was both lost to a bad frost and i had them interwoven across the fence.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Had a couple of regulars down for their drink this morning...luckily Oscar realises not to go near them! They do love the clean bird baths though.




























I like that they visit in a couple  They come several times a day.

I know, not technically a garden post...but there is a garden in the background


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Can anyone tell me how I stop tiny green caterpillars wrapping themselves up in my acer tree leaves using some sort of silk. Its making my Acer look awful!

And I've had to buy some stuff to spray my peppers and chillies with as the aphids are moving in. 

I remember now why I hate gardening...


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

The Acer, maybe just pick the leaves off and put on the bird table?

Rather than spray with chemicals which will kill the beneficial insects too, I just squish greenfly with my fingers and thumb and eventually the good bugs and birds sort it.

Or a blast with a strong jet of water from the hose knocks them off.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Lurcherlad said:


> The Acer, maybe just pick the leaves off and put on the bird table?
> 
> Rather than spray with chemicals which will kill the beneficial insects too, I just squish greenfly with my fingers and thumb and eventually the good bugs and birds sort it.
> 
> Or a blast with a strong jet of water from the hose knocks them off.


I have been picking off the leaves, didn't think to put them on the birdtable, just been dropping them in the lawn (well, the dandelions ).

The spray I've got is apparently a physical barrier not chemical, so you can eat the stuff you spray straight away. I wouldn't be happy with chemicals because of the cats.

Of course that probably reduces the efficacy. I tried squishing them, but it made me go itchy all over (mental rather than physical I think), so I had to stop.

And the buggers hide under the leaves too.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Some things are growing well though:


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ooooh just noticed my Mahonia has the beginnings of flowers  It’s such a weird plant I think but I do like the flowers. It did nothing until the year before last, when they suddenly appeared.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ooooh just noticed my Mahonia has the beginnings of flowers  It's such a weird plant I think but I do like the flowers. It did nothing until the year before last, when they suddenly appeared.


The flowers are lovely and the scent is stunning but the prickly leaves are lethal!

For that reason I won't entertain one in my garden


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

They really are! Worst thing is that the Berberis from next door is above it, so double spikes!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Lurcherlad said:


> The flowers are lovely and the scent is stunning but the prickly leaves are lethal!
> 
> For that reason I won't entertain one in my garden


Interesting. Is this what this might be?


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Actually, I've just google lensed it and it says Acanthus Spinosus is what it might be??


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

MilleD said:


> Actually, I've just google lensed it and it says Acanthus Spinosus is what it might be??


That's what thought ... Bears Breeches.

I have one...










It's a baby so not prickly.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Lurcherlad said:


> That's what thought ... Bears Breeches.
> 
> I have one...
> 
> ...


I've been hacking mine down because I thought it was a giant thistle :Shamefullyembarrased It keeps coming back


----------



## LittleEms (Jun 16, 2020)

MilleD said:


> I have been picking off the leaves, didn't think to put them on the birdtable, just been dropping them in the lawn (well, the dandelions ).
> 
> The spray I've got is apparently a physical barrier not chemical, so you can eat the stuff you spray straight away. I wouldn't be happy with chemicals because of the cats.
> 
> ...


Number one thing I can recommend aside from squishing for aphids is ladybird larvae. You can order it online. They have massive appetites for aphids and easily bring it under control.


----------



## LittleEms (Jun 16, 2020)

So happy to see my salvia flowering so well after it got eaten by mice last year!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Not plants but a planter, just knocked up with a few screws and leftover paint from the old garden chair that gave way on DH the other night.

I love an up cycle project 

From this:










To this:










Now, what am I going to put in it (and the matching one to be made)? Might have to buy some more plants


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> Not plants but a planter, just knocked up with a few screws and leftover paint from the old garden chair that gave way on DH the other night.
> 
> I love an up cycle project
> 
> ...


That looks great @Lurcherlad, well done.


----------



## LittleEms (Jun 16, 2020)

@Lurcherlad That looks fantastic! Maybe a nice white fuchsia? Or something yellow


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Lurcherlad said:


> Not plants but a planter, just knocked up with a few screws and leftover paint from the old garden chair that gave way on DH the other night.
> 
> I love an up cycle project
> 
> ...


That's brilliant!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

LittleEms said:


> Number one thing I can recommend aside from squishing for aphids is ladybird larvae. You can order it online. They have massive appetites for aphids and easily bring it under control.


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> Not plants but a planter, just knocked up with a few screws and leftover paint from the old garden chair that gave way on DH the other night.
> 
> I love an up cycle project
> 
> ...


That looks fab!! Love the colour too.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Trying to keep busy, had a go at topiary 

From this,










To this ,,,


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

@westie~ma Very smart! 

I lost my 3 box plants to box moth 

I tried pruning back hard last year but they got hit again this year and finally had to call it a day,

Jack very kindly helped dig up the last one ... aherm!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I have more strawberries. But my pepper plants are being gobbled by slugs and snails.

Having to go out in the middle of the night with a torch...


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

We have some raspberry plants but only manage 2 or 3 berries each a day! 

Thinking I might move things around in Autumn and increase the number of plants and add other fruits.

The planters I’m making out of the broken chairs are quite big and being on legs will serve as good raised veg beds. With copper tape round the legs I can keep them slug and snail free too.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Lurcherlad said:


> We have some raspberry plants but only manage 2 or 3 berries each a day!
> 
> Thinking I might move things around in Autumn and increase the number of plants and add other fruits.
> 
> The planters I'm making out of the broken chairs are quite big and being on legs will serve as good raised veg beds. * With copper tape round the legs I can keep them slug and snail free too.*


I've just ordered some of that. Every day's a school day


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Delighted with my daisy again this year! 








geraniums doing well















My roses finally growing round the gate








These were from seed, didn't expect much but aren't they pretty


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> @westie~ma Very smart!
> 
> I lost my 3 box plants to box moth
> 
> ...


Shame you lost them.

Practiced on a few others in the garden first before going at the two I see all the time. If I got them very wrong it would irritate me no end.










These are tucked away so if I messed up it wasn't the end of the world. They were very untidy and fluffy.

After 10 minutes on the big two the sun came out with a vengeance so I had the sun umbrella shading them but it wasn't big enough so came up with another solution until the sun went down.









Ghostly pac men. My old duvets came in very handy not only to protect from the sun but collect up all the clippings and tip them in my compost.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Raining here, its bouncing off my bomb shelter.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

After the high winds and rain, our garden and lawn is like someone has dropped a leaf and branch bomb on it. I'm so sad that my flowers have been battered


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Mrs Funkin said:


> After the high winds and rain, our garden and lawn is like someone has dropped a leaf and branch bomb on it. I'm so sad that my flowers have been battered


Aww, sorry about your flowers.

We had thunder and lightening this week after the very hot weather. Garden seems to get a lot of sheltering from the big trees around us. Last winter I was worried about our dead tree toppling.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> After the high winds and rain, our garden and lawn is like someone has dropped a leaf and branch bomb on it. I'm so sad that my flowers have been battered


We've had lots of rain and some strong winds, but thankfully the garden is ok.

Apart from one clematis that got blown right over along with it's support.

It's one that self seeded in a crack in the old crazy paving but I couldn't get it out without snapping it. It's grown to quite a size and will have pretty yellow bell shaped flowers.

A few weeks ago I wrapped it in a large split plastic pot, filled that up with compost and fed and watered it.

I could see while sorting it out yesterday that it's grown lots of new roots inside the pot, so my plan has worked and I shall be able to cut it off from the original root in the crack and plant it with it's new rootball somewhere more suitable in Autumn


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

It's Hollyhock time here. 
















This one is really annoying. My neighbour who helps me with the garden says she canot grow them so begged me to leave this seedling in the driveway. Not only is it in the way of the car, I can't really get to the green bin.









Usually my first Hemerocallis is Joan Senior but this year it is Pink Damask 








I love Galega Officinalis 'Alba' for clothing the bare lower stems of my tall roses but these are self seeded in gravel in my sideway and are huge









Buddleia 'Black Knight' just starting to flower


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

My roses are on their second flush, survived the weather overall but this is quickly becoming my favourite and just keeps getting bigger.

For your eyes only. (Pic is side on).

I always get Blackspot but won't spray so just tend to ignore it. This has pretty good leaves.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> ​We've had lots of rain and some strong winds, but thankfully the garden is ok.
> 
> Apart from one clematis that got blown right over along with it's support.
> 
> ...


Could I do this with a Montana which is in the wrong place? I am useless at taking cuttings.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

QOTN said:


> Could I do this with a Montana which is in the wrong place? I am useless at taking cuttings.


I would. I've never had success with Clematis cuttings.

They like to be planted deep and will grow new roots from leaf joints so creating a new root ball. I've kept it well watered.










As you can see, it's grown like crazy!










If it grows from the root in the crack next year, I'll do it again - I love free plants!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Just popped out to water the window boxes at the front of the house and the scent from the Nicotiana Alata was delicious!

They were put in as bedding last Summer but survived the winter and are still thriving this year.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

This flowerbed was cleared out completely of the overgrown and tatty Cotoneaster and Viburnum, then a few plants added....




























The pelargonium survived the winter too and is now huge 









The nicotiana are now needing to be thinned out I think


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

Lurcherlad said:


> This flowerbed was cleared out completely of the overgrown and tatty Cotoneaster and Viburnum, then a few plants added....
> 
> View attachment 443505
> 
> ...


Gorgeous.
I have tried every year to grow nicotiana but it just doesn't like my garden.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm very happy the lavender are getting there and the bees are starting to visit 










Petunias and calibroacha are pretty happy too - I love the colour of this calibroacha (it's slightly less red IRL), what do you think @ewelsh I know you're a fan of them too.










I thought my Mahonia was going to flower but it's not, it's just more growth. We moved it last year to it's current spot and it seems very happy there. It happily sits next to the hypericum.



















I really need to tidy up but it's still really windy, so it would be a pointless task.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

MissKittyKat said:


> My roses are on their second flush, survived the weather overall but this is quickly becoming my favourite and just keeps getting bigger.
> 
> For your eyes only. (Pic is side on).
> 
> ...


Oooh that coral colour is just beautiful! I'm a sucker for anything coral


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Beautiful flowers everyone xx
My garden seems to be very green, I've not bought anything to add to it. Waiting for the hydrangeas to fully bloom so a bit of a lull atm, other than the roses, they are very cheery. 

Today I tackled my rather sad front lawn. I'd sprayed the weeds after winter as they were far too big so mowed then scarified it. 

Borrowed my mother's electric scarifier, oh my word I am in love with it!!! Three bags of thatch later I got fed up of unloading the tub so went for it without the collector, thatch everywhere!!! Love love love that scarifier.

Mowed again to collect everything up. Two more bags later, put down grass seed. 

Have watered it in so now I wait. Rain suppose to be forecast for the week off and on so not a bad time to do it.

Anyway, have come in for a rest and its now a bit chilly so have lit the fire to warm up and recover with a coffee.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm very happy the lavender are getting there and the bees are starting to visit
> 
> View attachment 443566
> 
> ...


Oh yes I do love Calibrachoa in a pot. @Mrs Funkin 
I've gone pinks this year, not in full bloom as windy as hell here!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I've not really got a theme this year @ewelsh - my theme was, "whatever I could get hold of in Morrison's"...today though I went to B&Q for paint for the planters and managed to get some stripey petunias, hurrah! I know, striped petunias are a bit lary but I love them. I shall plant them later. Couldn't get any "bright" plain ones though, to plant with them, so it will just be striped.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

After putting down grass seed yesterday was prepping myself to go out and water some time today, thankfully we've had constant light drizzle since about midday. Result!!

Before the drizzle set in I planted up my urn and one of my black pots with some petunias, fushias and dianthus, nothing special saw them in the supermarket so bought a few, just needed something to put in the urn and had some left over for the big pot so pulled together my various fushias in little pots and added the leftover petunias. Watered them in and now the drizzle so perfect.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Lurcherlad said:


> I'd suggest a small conifer or evergreen shrub (Nandina are attractive) surrounded by Heuchera (a cushion of leaves in various colours, which usually hold all Winter and can be trimmed off as new ones appear in Spring. Sprigs of flowers in Summer which will continue if dead headed).
> 
> Could under plant with bulbs too for longer interest.


Thought you might like to see how your suggestion of Heuchera is going (I didn't do any of the other stuff as it was a bit complicated )

This is them in the trough at the front of the house. I didn't know which plant was which when they came so the positioning is a little off for the size of the plants they've grown into...


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

They look really good - lots of colour 










I planted up the first up cycled planter this morning.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Lurcherlad said:


> They look really good - lots of colour
> 
> View attachment 443647
> 
> ...


Looks a lot bluer colour in that picture. They are very ingenious!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

MilleD said:


> Looks a lot bluer colour in that picture. They are very ingenious!


They're quite big and nowhere really for them to go at the moment so found a corner up the end of the garden. Think the colour is Shades Seagrass by Cuprinol.

I put a layer of upturned plastic plant pots in the bottom to save using so much compost - still took a whole bag though!

Once the plants grow it should look colourful, hopefully.

In Autumn I'm redoing a corner of the terrace which has been over taken by a Clematis Montana and Honeysuckle and has an old bench and rotting planter there that needs to go so that might be a better site


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

MilleD said:


> Thought you might like to see how your suggestion of Heuchera is going (I didn't do any of the other stuff as it was a bit complicated )
> 
> This is them in the trough at the front of the house. I didn't know which plant was which when they came so the positioning is a little off for the size of the plants they've grown into...
> 
> View attachment 443637


Do like that, very effective with the different coloured foliage.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> They look really good - lots of colour
> 
> View attachment 443647
> 
> ...


Fab!!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Now my more glamorous roses are finishing their first flush, I am really grateful for Souvenir de St Anne's which just keeps flowering.








Cephalaria Gigantea is nowhere near as 'gigantea' this year








However Buddleia 'White Profusion' has taken over this part of the garden as usual


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I was thinking of a buddleia for the space that we removed our fir trees from as it's pretty fast growing, however I see from the RHS website that they need to be pruned right down to about a metre high each year? I see other buddleia "around us" and I don't think that the house owners do that. @QOTN do you do that to yours, or do you not worry about it?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I was thinking of a buddleia for the space that we removed our fir trees from as it's pretty fast growing, however I see from the RHS website that they need to be pruned right down to about a metre high each year? I see other buddleia "around us" and I don't think that the house owners do that. @QOTN do you do that to yours, or do you not worry about it?


You don't have to, that's to maximise on flowers.  But you could prune hard every 2nd or 3rd stem each year to maintain the overall size and cover rather than leave a bare space for part of the year.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I was thinking of a buddleia for the space that we removed our fir trees from as it's pretty fast growing, however I see from the RHS website that they need to be pruned right down to about a metre high each year? I see other buddleia "around us" and I don't think that the house owners do that. @QOTN do you do that to yours, or do you not worry about it?


I have 3 - 1 x white, 1 x purple and the yellow one. Most years I just prune them back to get rid of the dead flower heads but this year they are going to need pruning back quite hard as they have all grown very tall and "leggy" with all the blooms at the top ! (Luckily (?) I have other shrubs growing in front of the purple and the white ones so you don't see the "gaps" !! And, yes in general they are quick growing


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I might try one then...could be worth a go  What can go wrong?!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

They are really easy to grow @Mrs Funkin, they self seed easily. We've got them growing out of the pavement by our wall so we have to pull them out. They grow fast to quite a height in one season so it is best to prune them hard. There's a lovely dark one called Black Knight.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

If you know someone with them, ask for some cuttings - they grow really easily. 

I “nicked” some that were over hanging my fence from next door and just stuck them in the ground and kept them well watered until they took


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I was thinking of a buddleia for the space that we removed our fir trees from as it's pretty fast growing, however I see from the RHS website that they need to be pruned right down to about a metre high each year? I see other buddleia "around us" and I don't think that the house owners do that. @QOTN do you do that to yours, or do you not worry about it?


I find the Davidii species cultivars very tall, vigorous plants especially 'White Profusion.' I used to keep mine tall when the garden was cat proofed for the sake of the butterflies. I don't know what Oscar is like with butterflies but that would be one consideration. As Lurcherlad said, if you want to keep them bushy, prune some of the shoots down early in the year and, when they have grown, cut the others back as well.

I find the Fallowiana is easier to manage. It is supposed to be only moderately hardy but is fine with me so should be happy where you are. It has grey leaves with light undersides so is quite decorative even before it flowers. I cut mine back hard this year because I have one each side of one of my benches so I cannot post a pic yet but I will when it flowers.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I might try one then...could be worth a go  What can go wrong?!


This is my purple one (the white one is behind it but can only really be seen from the garden behind !) they're a few years old now - I think I got them a year or so after I moved in here, so maybe 5 years old.









@Lurcherlad - my Milipa Jalapa seeds are coming on a treat ! How are your tubers doing ?










Quite pleased with these "un-named" fuschias I got cheap in Sainsburys










although I'm not very happy with my potted two acers ! The strong winds and rain we've had have played havoc with them. I'm trying this one in a more sheltered spot in the hope that it will recover (last year it was nearly twice this size !).


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm thinking I might well try the buddleia option in the gap. Garden centre on Monday I reckon


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

@Bertie'sMum

The tubers are growing well. The shoots appeared within days of potting them up 

Slugs and snails are a problem in my garden so I'm keeping them in pots this year for a bit of protection. The tubers are perennial so when stuff dies back in autumn/spring I might find them a couple of sunny spots in the beds and put down some defences. I've ended up with 7 pots with 2 or 3 tubers each in.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 444005
> 
> View attachment 444006
> 
> ...


Yes, yours look about the same size as mine - I swear if I stood still I would see them growing  From what I've read my seedlings should turn into tubers at the end of the season so I'll dig them up and put them away until next year. And, yes again - it's slug/snail heaven here too. I'm seriously thinking of getting nemotodes to water into the garden. Probably a bit late for this year as I believe they work best if applied in early spring.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

It's been very windy for a few days now which the plants don't like plus some rain, not exactly what you want for July when everything's at its best. Here are a few new arrivals










I love this hydrangea, its so pretty and delicate





































and a second flush


----------



## winter (Dec 16, 2012)

Beautiful hydrangea and roses.

Could you tell me what the pink and green leaved plant growing next to your hydrangea is?, is it Jacobs ladder?.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

winter said:


> Beautiful hydrangea and roses.
> 
> Could you tell me what the pink and green leaved plant growing next to your hydrangea is?, is it Jacobs ladder?.


You mean this one. It's a variegated fuschia but, unfortunately, it isn't producing many flowers at the moment but the lovely leaves make up for it.


----------



## winter (Dec 16, 2012)

Yes thats the plant, thanks, lovely looking plant.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Spent a couple of hours on my hands and knees this morning weeding the gravel on the terrace of the seed flicked off the bird table and germinated into a lawn!

I knew when I laid the gravel it was likely to be a bit of an issue but this latest batch of bird food has been a nightmare!

Anyway, a satisfying result ....









Back to buying No Mess bird food.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 444179
> 
> View attachment 444178
> 
> ...


I spray my gravel :Bag :Bag :Bag
There aren't any plants around, just the weeds.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

westie~ma said:


> I spray my gravel :Bag :Bag :Bag
> There aren't any plants around, just the weeds.


I don't like to spray if I can avoid it as it could harm all the beasties - I spent ages picking out worms and putting them in a flower bed as I worked so they didn't get hurt 

I need to keep on top of this for a while until all the missed seeds have germinated and been pulled out. If I use only No Mess foods from now, hopefully that will solve the issue.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 444179
> 
> View attachment 444178
> 
> ...


I've the same problem underneath my bird feeder ! Only it's not gravel but soil - looks like a mini meadow When I was at the garden centre last week I noticed that they have bird seed that has been treated so that it doesn't sprout - Gardmans No Grow. Only problem is that my bird visitors are greedy and empty the feeders daily and it works out quite expensive at around £6 for 750 grams compared to the one I get in Sainsburys - 4 kg for £3.50.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I gave up feeding birds in our garden for this very reason plus having the cats about in a confined space. The birds throw the seeds everywhere and up they come. I thought they were supposed to be treated so this didn't happen but it does.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Charity said:


> I gave up feeding birds in our garden for this very reason plus having the cats about in a confined space. The birds throw the seeds everywhere and up they come. I thought they were supposed to be treated so this didn't happen but it does.


I use a pole feeder which the cats can't climb so the birds are "relatively" safe ! When I had old Harrycat he was so arthritic that the birds seemed to sense he was no threat and would quite happily feed alongside him !! Bertie happily watches them from a window and "chats" - I think he is asking them if they would like to come and play

Most bird seed isn't treated so you have to look for the ones that specifically state they have been treated.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Bertie'sMum said:


> I use a pole feeder which the cats can't climb so the birds are "relatively" safe ! When I had old Harrycat he was so arthritic that the birds seemed to sense he was no threat and would quite happily feed alongside him !! Bertie happily watches them from a window and "chats" - I think he is asking them if they would like to come and play
> 
> Most bird seed isn't treated so you have to look for the ones that specifically state they have been treated.


I did used to use one of those too and we used to put the feeders up high in our birch tree. Problem is the birds will fly down on the ground, especially the young ones, and then they can be a target when Bunty and Toppy are just sitting still somewhere waiting. I think its worse being a catproofed garden as the cats are always about whereas in other gardens, they wander don't they. There are lots of trees around for the birds and neighbours have feeders so I'd rather protect them by not encouraging them.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

The thug is back. I tried to remove this Golden Rod a few years ago but, every year, it pops up through my rose bush and is spreading...grrrr!










The flower on the Nandina Domestica










Tagets, these are on my patio table. The ones I put near the ground have been eaten by snails and slugs.










More roses



















The most neglected little plant in the garden. I do nothing with this succulent all year but it flowers regularly. It has liked the drier weather this spring I think


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi all, I have a problem with one of my chili plants. The leaves have black splodges on which I can live with, but the leaves have started falling off. It looks to me like they are being nibbled, but the leaves are just in the pot.

Is there anything that would cause this that you know of?


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I can't help, but I got two new baby chilli plants last month and they're both as of today crawling with flies


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hurrah! The two new trees are planted  We took this so we can see how different it looks in a year.










As an aside, the tree bees that we had nesting in the bird box on the fence have all gone now. At some point we will clean out the box, or they will never come back according to the interwebby thing. The lawn at the back was totally bare due to the Leylandii that were there, so the re-seeding has mostly taken very well. The ivy on the back fence right hand side, it comes from the garden behind but it does put Oscar off jumping up onto the fence, so I think we will let it be but keep it trimmed, as I don't want it jumping across to the new trees. Got to decide other to keep any of the bamboo (that's strapped up on the left), can't decide. I've done lots of tidying of the rockery (in the round area under the cherry tree) today, it takes so long!

PHEW!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hurrah! The two new trees are planted  We took this so we can see how different it looks in a year.
> 
> View attachment 444880
> 
> ...


Looks good. 
What trees did you go with? 
Interested as I have two dead conifers that need replacing.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

They are Hoheria sexstylosa “Snow White” - hopefully they will survive okay!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Here's a photo of a larger one (couldn't afford two of this size!) at the arboretum. Should get to like this in two to three years apparently.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Here's a photo of a larger one (couldn't afford two of this size!) at the arboretum. Should get to like this in two to three years apparently.
> 
> View attachment 444932


That's a lovely looking tree.


----------



## samuelsmiles3 (Jan 10, 2019)

Still learning about what to grow and where to grow it. White seems to be the theme this year.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Looks good! 

I love white flowers 

I’ve been tidying up the pond and surrounding area. 

There are a few areas of my garden that are really lacking any colour at the moment so I need to reorganise and restock with some suitable plants.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> Looks good!
> 
> There are a few areas of my garden that are really lacking any colour at the moment so I need to reorganise and restock with some suitable plants.


I was just thinking the same about mine !!!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I’ve got a couple of hardy Veronica and Salvias which are really colourful and make large plants so I think I’ll invest in some more of them in a variety of colours


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Back from a few days down West Wales. 
Couldn't wait to check on my garden when I got back.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I’m the same 

Things can change a lot in just a week.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Cosmos









Veronica









Agapanthus (my sister bought me them last year when she was over)


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Quick question.

Does this Caterpillar look like it's about to pupate on my window?

If so, is there anything I can do to protect it, it just key leave it be? It looks like maybe a cabbage white.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I’d just leave it be 

Noticed lots of teeny tiny caterpillars on the leaves of my broccoli plants today and quite a few holes in the leaves already - ho hum


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Two dragonflies emerged from my fishpond the other day. Spotted them clinging to a leaf, close to their nymph shells.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I've had lots of tiny green caterpillars eating the leaves on my roses this year. Don't know what they were.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Charity said:


> I've had lots of tiny green caterpillars eating the leaves on my roses this year. Don't know what they were.


Me too - tried on Google but couldn't identify them.

I picked the leaves off and put them on the bird table.

No such confusion with the munchers on my broccoli... cabbage white


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> Me too - tried on Google but couldn't identify them.
> 
> I picked the leaves off and put them on the bird table.
> 
> ...


I had a large one of those on my garden rubbish bag yesterday, they are aggressive little blighters when you try and pick them up.

Having done a bit more research, I think the little green ones on the roses are the rose sawfly.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Not seen any caterpillars here, found a frog last night though. No idea how it is in my garden, there are no ponds around or water but nice to see it just didn't want it on my patio 

Here is my £1 rescued clematis, finally freed from its can and going for it. 



































This one got flattened when the tree got taken down, surprised and glad its come back. 









Not sure what these are or how to look after them. Previous owner had cut them back so this is new growth, its quite big. I do like it a lot.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Charity said:


> I had a large one of those on my garden rubbish bag yesterday, they are aggressive little blighters when you try and pick them up.
> 
> Having done a bit more research, I think the little green ones on the roses are the rose sawfly.
> 
> View attachment 445793


The ones on my rose were black and sort of hairy


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

westie~ma said:


> Not sure what these are or how to look after them. Previous owner had cut them back so this is new growth, its quite big. I do like it a lot.
> View attachment 445799
> 
> View attachment 445800


They are Leycesteria Formosa, common name Pheasant Berry. Lovely plants and have good berries but watch out for seedlings, although they are easy to remove if you catch them while they are young.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

QOTN said:


> They are Leycesteria Formosa, common name Pheasant Berry. Lovely plants and have good berries but watch out for seedlings, although they are easy to remove if you catch them while they are young.


Thank you xx

Do you know when I should be pruning this? Or even if I should be?

It's over by my roses in the sunniest bed here. Next year we are hoping to get a sofa for around that spot as it gets morning sun as well so I don't want it any bigger than it is really.

eta I've had to cut it back a little as its next to where our wood store is and I needed access to be able to paint


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

westie~ma said:


> Thank you xx
> 
> Do you know when I should be pruning this? Or even if I should be?
> 
> ...


Mine came from a friend who had hers growing by an archway and I think she cut it right down every spring. It doesn't have very woody stems so they are easy to control. I allow mine to grow tall and bushy in order to hide the view of my neighbour's oil tank.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

QOTN said:


> Mine came from a friend who had hers growing by an archway and I think she cut it right down every spring. It doesn't have very woody stems so they are easy to control. I allow mine to grow tall and bushy in order to hide the view of my neighbour's oil tank.


Ok, that's doable, just gotta remember to do it 

Bet it does a fab job of hiding an unsightly tank for you. I do love it. Have another one in another bed but that is growing through one of the bay trees.

The previous owner has packed things in so I need to decide if I want to continue with things mixing and milling between themselves (hydrangea heads popping through a conifer ) or have a clear separation.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Mont found a hedgehog last night. Did his whining hedgehog bark and scratching at it but got to him pretty quick to pull him off the poor dab.










Frog and now hedgehog in the last week  
Worked out why the frog is here, in the heat the big ants and flying ones are surfacing also gnats are out, yesterday evening got eaten alive.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I think I've found something pretty disgusting.

So there are piles of egg casings on my lettuce flower stalks that's that I've let go a little. And found a caterpillar on top of one of the piles.

Looking into it, probably a parasitic wasp, but the closest I've found to what it looks like is this. http://www.theevolvingplanet.com/parasitic-wasp-caterpillars-bodyguards/

But that wasp doesn't appear to be in the UK.

Any idea which it might be?

Whatever, poor bloody caterpillar I say


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Ew! Nature’s cruel


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I think you lot would be horrified by my garden. I'm sure the neighbours are.
However I get so much wildlife 

Purple Hairstreak the other day 
IMG_8543 by jenny clifford, on Flickr


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

This is one of last year's hanger on and its come out beautifully again this year., love the colours.










I bought these roses less than two months ago as bared rooted ones so they were just one stick when I planted them. Very pleased how they've come on.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Charity said:


> View attachment 446145


Is the orange one something called Monbresia (or something like that?) My Mom used to have something like it growing near her pond.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

rona said:


> I think you lot would be horrified by my garden. I'm sure the neighbours are.
> However I get so much wildlife
> 
> Purple Hairstreak the other day
> IMG_8543 by jenny clifford, on Flickr


Lovely. Don't worry, mine's still seeding over everyone 

I found this friendly little chap.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

MilleD said:


> Don't worry, mine's still seeding over everyone


Naughty...........................

I've pulled one of mine up because it was seeding, the other has just started to have a few seed heads, that will be pulled up soon. I really don't want 1000s of Ragwort next year.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

rona said:


> Naughty...........................
> 
> I've pulled one of mine up because it was seeding, the other has just started to have a few seed heads, that will be pulled up soon. I really don't want 1000s of Ragwort next year.


See, I really don't mind 

Although it's getting a bit stressful now as the caterpillars seem to have eaten away the plants they are on and going looking for more, so I'm seeing them on the grass and making it my life's work to relocate them to other ragwort plants. It's exhausting!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

MilleD said:


> Is the orange one something called Monbresia (or something like that?) My Mom used to have something like it growing near her pond.


Yes Montbretia or more commonly known as Crocosmia. I love them. Why is it the things you like most don't self seed, so you have to buy more, while things not so popular spread like wildfire like my flippin' golden rod.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

MilleD said:


> See, I really don't mind
> 
> Although it's getting a bit stressful now as the caterpillars seem to have eaten away the plants they are on and going looking for more, so I'm seeing them on the grass and making it my life's work to relocate them to other ragwort plants. It's exhausting!


Umm, they pupate underground...........you may not be doing them a favour


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

rona said:


> Umm, they pupate underground...........you may not be doing them a favour


I know that, but some are really small, they are definitely looking for more food.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Neighbour bought me some dahlias from his allotment! Look at them - so gorgeous  The colour is even richer IRL, they are lovely.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Neighbour bought me some dahlias from his allotment! Look at them - so gorgeous  The colour is even richer IRL, they are lovely.
> 
> View attachment 446198
> View attachment 446199


Ooh, I love the darker coloured ones, proper velvety :Happy


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

rona said:


> I think you lot would be horrified by my garden. I'm sure the neighbours are.
> However I get so much wildlife
> 
> Purple Hairstreak the other day
> IMG_8543 by jenny clifford, on Flickr


I manage to have a "gardener's garden" whilst accommodating quite a lot of wildlife too 

This morning discovered a Slow Worm ... took his pic then covered him up again


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Started on my corner bed. 
Broke one rake already removing the brambles and other weeds to reach the soil. Before clearing away most of the debris I took a break on my backsaving step :Shy and a robin came to join me, took a worm. Was going to keep tidying but thought I'd leave the robin have a mooch around first and go at it again tomorrow. 

Found two flagstones buried which must have been part of a path, they are lovely. Not sure what to do, leave them and put a pot on them or move them to use (and see) elsewhere.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Just been checking what's flowering anew today


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Beautiful hibiscus @Lurcherlad  All gorgeous but that's my favourite.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Beautiful hibiscus @Lurcherlad  All gorgeous but that's my favourite.











Do you mean this? It's a Lavatera - grown from seed


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

oooh looks like hibiscus on my phone, sorry


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

It does look very like a Hibiscus


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I came home with 4 plants yesterday ....









From rear left: Echinacea, Rudbeckia, Hebe and Salvia

To fill a few gaps I've created by getting carried away with pruning 

I'm tempted to go back for another couple each of the Echinacea and Rudbeckia because they'll give colour until the first frosts and they're good sized plants.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hmmm I'm now thinking after @Lurcherlad 's posts that my hibiscus tree actually isn't!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hmmm I'm now thinking after @Lurcherlad 's posts that my hibiscus tree actually isn't!
> 
> View attachment 446725
> View attachment 446726


I think yours is a Hibiscus


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

It’s flowering earlier than usual, it’s one of my favourite things in our garden, the flowering time is always too short lived though.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I have a baby one - still not flowered yet.


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Well so far so good - Rhubarb produced approx. 15 Kilos most of which went to the elderly, Bramley windfalls filled a carrier bag and again went to elderly ladies in sheltered accommodation, still very many apples on the trees, pears are swelling nicely, birds ate most of the cherries, gooseberries and blueberries are all eaten.
Marrows are getting big and so far 5 are ready to pull, first early potatoes were nice, main crop nearly ready. tasted a mojo berry the other day and it was awful, pumpkins are growing nicely and should have a few ready for Halloween. Tomatoes growing well.
Eating apples are almost ready, they are really juicy and sweet so looking forward to those.
Growing parsnips and swedes from seeds in the frames ready for a late winter crop.

I am so glad I gave up work...…….now need to do some weeding when it cools down a bit.

Looking forward to the citrus trees fruiting next year - the Lime tree will have so many large limes and the lemon tree is also doing well, worried about the orange tree as it does not seem to be growing too fast compared o the others..


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I've planted these still in their pots just to fill the gap for now as the whole bed is getting a rejig in the Autumn. There are some raspberry plants that need moving as they're going crazy atm.

Looking round the garden there are a few places that need an overhaul.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm slightly concerned that I seem to acquired a frog in a pot.

What should I do with it? My garden is very closed off, no idea how it got in, and don't know how it will get out...


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Can he get out ok, otherwise he’ll drown?


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Linda Weasel said:


> Can he get out ok, otherwise he'll drown?


I transferred him to a propogator - now he's a frog on a log.

Then moved him to the bottom of the garden where there is a pile of vegetation and a little brick house for him. It's shaded too so hopefully he will be ok.


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

I think I have too many Bramley apples even to give away and am just looking on Google to see where I can donate them.
Not interested in having them pressed for my own cider - I do not drink alcohol - but may do foodbank a favour or an old persons home for fresh fruit pies etc. Any suggestions welcome.
Also pulled 3 marrows today to make the plant concentrate on newer marrows. Each marrow weighs just over 2 kilos and should make good meals.
1 definitely will be making an appearance on my dinner table, stuffed with sausage meat and roasted together with home-grown potatoes and carrots if they ever grow.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

MilleD said:


> I transferred him to a propogator - now he's a frog on a log.
> 
> Then moved him to the bottom of the garden where there is a pile of vegetation and a little brick house for him. It's shaded too so hopefully he will be ok.
> 
> ...


My recommendation is create a small wildlife pond in your garden


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Lurcherlad said:


> My recommendation is create a small wildlife pond in your garden


It's a nice idea, but not sure it would work with cats


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

MilleD said:


> It's a nice idea, but not sure it would work with cats


I get cats in my garden


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Lurcherlad said:


> I get cats in my garden


Stop winking at me! 

I'm not a good enough gardener to be able to sort that. Can I put a paddling pool in instead? With a ramp to make it wildlife freindly?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

MilleD said:


> Stop winking at me!
> 
> I'm not a good enough gardener to be able to sort that. Can I put a paddling pool in instead? With a ramp to make it wildlife freindly?


Haha! 

Honestly, there's no skill involved. The Wildlife Trust has a "how to" if you change your mind


----------



## winter (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm going to get a small preformed pond for the frog in our garden, it's been so hot and dry here and theres no water for the wildlife around here.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

@Bertie'sMum

How are your Julipa doing now?

I have the first flowers just coming out.


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Transforming an elderly lady's garden at present, not been touched for a couple of years.

From this;




















To this;













Only another two visits and it will be completed.

She is totally delighted so nice to do.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I used to work for a charity that provided gardeners for pensioners.

So sad to see what once had been lovely, well tended gardens go to rack and ruin as they aren’t able to carry on looking after them.

Satisfying to give them back a tidy garden and we used to carry on maintenance and grass cutting through the growing season.

One reason why we’ll be selling up and moving in the next couple of years - I’d hate to watch my garden deteriorate when I can no longer manage it


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Well I have sort of discovered my green thumb and have tried to sort my wilderness out and keep my hydrangeas going, but I have discovered and fallen in love with Heucheras, I may have become a little obsessed and now have many, but we are cutting down the huge leylandii hedge that is hugely out of control and harbours so many rabbit holes but it sucks the life out of that side of the garden so we are going to try to grow a privet hedge in its place.

My Incrediball hydrangea a bit past it's best, but I love it










My favourite pink Hydrangea










The flower bed I put in on a huge bramble patch, it has surprisingly Heucheras and a Hydrangea and the green twiggy bits are supposedly ground covering phlox with was very late be planted so hasn't really established itself.










The new bit of grass reclaimed from a very ill conceived rose bed that got overwhelmed with brambles and ivy, I have planted a load of lavender behind the sleepers so it should hopefully next year be a lovely little low hedge full of flowers for the bees, I discovered a white Lilac bush/tree right at the back, so that was a bonus.










The gap in hedge so far, we have taken down about a third of it, but the worse bit is to come as the trees have split at the base and the spread at the bottom is about 20ft wide and it's so dank and airless under there.










I'm hoping the pear and plum tree will be happier with them gone too as they aren't doing well.










to be continued -


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

My Heucheras

Silver Gumdrop










Unknown










A rather leggy Midnight Rose










Wildberry










Timeless Night










A my latest three to cheer up the ugly corner

Lipstick (green foliage) Buttered Rum (browny/green foliage) Berry Smoothie (purple/green foliage)


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I love the Silver Gum Drop!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

We had our driveway resurfaced at the beginning of the year and created a new flower bed which we planned to put roses in.
Look what came up !


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> I love the Silver Gum Drop!


It's my favourite too the underside of the leaf is a really deep rich red.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

SusieRainbow said:


> We had our driveway resurfaced at the beginning of the year and created a new flower bed which we planned to put roses in.
> Look what came up !
> View attachment 447279


Wow, that's beautiful  what a lovely surprise.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

@SusieRainbow wow, what a show!

Last week was very much a washout here in my bit of Wales, heavy downpours and then heat followed by thunder and lightening which I hoped would break the humid heat but didn't.

As a result not much got done except cut the grass, even then got distracted an missed a big chunk 

This week Dh was home so he helped me tidy up the back hedges, nothing like yours though @MontyMaude your hedge is a monster! Good luck getting it down.

My plum tree has given me five plums, the rest the wasps have had, surprised to see plums as someone told me it was an apple tree 

Friend gifted some of her apples from her tree so we went dog walking and picked a load of blackberries, made a crumble and ate it with custard. Trying to use the aga as much as possible, its mad having it on in this heat but its the only cooking source until my kitchen refit.

Some photos...
















So many buds too


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I've woken this morning to garden carnage! Everything is battered into the ground 

Hydrangea experts, I have this one (in a pot), it's going over now so I think I'm supposed to just leave the flower heads on there, rather than cut them off? I'm thinking I might plant it in the ground, as I have a spot along the fence line that isn't in burning sun all day (I don't think they like full sun)...can I transplant it now? Well, once it's stopped raining anyway  I have a purple blue one too which has been in a pot for a few years and I think would be happier not in a pot.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Can someone make it stop raining please? I need to feed my tomatoes but they aren't undercover so are being constantly rained on


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Lurcherlad said:


> I used to work for a charity that provided gardeners for pensioners.
> 
> So sad to see what once had been lovely, well tended gardens go to rack and ruin as they aren't able to carry on looking after them.
> 
> ...


It was one of the saddest things when we were trying to sell my Mom and step dad's house after they passed watching the garden that they had loved decay.

Luckily the fantastic buyers have been sending me photos as they spruced it back to it's former glory. I'm very thankful for that.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hydrangea experts, I have this one (in a pot), it's going over now so I think I'm supposed to just leave the flower heads on there, rather than cut them off? I'm thinking I might plant it in the ground, as I have a spot along the fence line that isn't in burning sun all day (I don't think they like full sun)...can I transplant it now? Well, once it's stopped raining anyway  I have a purple blue one too which has been in a pot for a few years and I think would be happier not in a pot.
> 
> View attachment 447310


I think the only hydrangeas I can cope with are ones like this 










I have grown this though which I'm pretty proud of.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've woken this morning to garden carnage! Everything is battered into the ground
> 
> Hydrangea experts, I have this one (in a pot), it's going over now so I think I'm supposed to just leave the flower heads on there, rather than cut them off? I'm thinking I might plant it in the ground, as I have a spot along the fence line that isn't in burning sun all day (I don't think they like full sun)...can I transplant it now? Well, once it's stopped raining anyway  I have a purple blue one too which has been in a pot for a few years and I think would be happier not in a pot.
> 
> View attachment 447310


Not an expert but my hydrangeas are in full sun, I'm south facing at the front and mine are planted out and some in pots and as long as they get a good drink everyday that are fine, I think you could plant it out now as they are quite forgiving, give it a good water and it should be fine, I tend to cut the heads from mine when they get really tatty as I don't like the dried up ones.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've woken this morning to garden carnage! Everything is battered into the ground
> 
> Hydrangea experts, I have this one (in a pot), it's going over now so I think I'm supposed to just leave the flower heads on there, rather than cut them off? I'm thinking I might plant it in the ground, as I have a spot along the fence line that isn't in burning sun all day (I don't think they like full sun)...can I transplant it now? Well, once it's stopped raining anyway  I have a purple blue one too which has been in a pot for a few years and I think would be happier not in a pot.
> 
> View attachment 447310


I'd probably wait until early spring before it kicks into growth.

I leave the heads on through winter for protection and prune once frost has passed.

At that point, I transplant it and give it a good drink.

Mine definitely are happier out of hot direct sun.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've woken this morning to garden carnage! Everything is battered into the ground
> 
> Hydrangea experts, I have this one (in a pot), it's going over now so I think I'm supposed to just leave the flower heads on there, rather than cut them off? I'm thinking I might plant it in the ground, as I have a spot along the fence line that isn't in burning sun all day (I don't think they like full sun)...can I transplant it now? Well, once it's stopped raining anyway  I have a purple blue one too which has been in a pot for a few years and I think would be happier not in a pot.
> 
> View attachment 447310


Not an expert by any means but have inherited a lot of hydrangeas.

Some of them are in full sun and have been fine.

As for pruning, we moved here in October, the previous owner had pruned somethings but had left the heads on the hydrangeas, so I left everything as it was.

Then new leaves started to grow so I decided to cut back to that, have been rewarded with some lovely blooms which is very encouraging for a newbie gardener 

One of my hydrangeas is struggling though, it bloomed lovely but went over quickly and is losing its leaves, might be a water issue as its by a weeping willow and a few bay trees so I've been giving it extra water even though we have had a lot of rain in August and feeding it.

I'm thinking of cutting it back hard as I can see new growth at the base which will give me more room in that bed, just gotta get the courage to do it :Bag

Sorry to hear everything got a battering. It's annoying isn't it. One of mine got trashed by something in the night a few weeks ago, massive hole in my hydrangea.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

My striped petunias are a goner  I'm most sad about my hibiscus tree though...such a shame. Sob.

ETA: thanks all for the hydrangea info  I shall leave it be and transplant it in the Spring.


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Well that's dinner sorted for tonight - roasted Long Bush Marrow stuffed with a mixture of sausage meat and onion and Desiree main crop roasted potatoes. (All those potatoes from one plant) Home grown and picked/dug this afternoon.
Add a bit of frozen veg and well happy.

Food miles up to 30 feet.










and this is where they are from - marrows on left, potatoes behind pear tree. (Pumpkins on right)


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I have things growing! No idea what happens now, it seems to be too wet for the peppers, no idea about the tomatoes.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Mrs Funkin said:


> My striped petunias are a goner  I'm most sad about my hibiscus tree though...such a shame. Sob.
> 
> ETA: thanks all for the hydrangea info  I shall leave it be and transplant it in the Spring.


My petunias flopped over this weekend, I trimmed the flopped ones back until they were able to hold themselves. Are you able to trim them to see if they bounce?

Oh no!! The beautiful hibiscus you posted about recently? That is annoying


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Yes @westie~ma the very same...I shall see what state it's in tomorrow in the sunshine. Then I shall try to rescue petunias and impatiens...and hope our new trees survived the battering too. If the lavender dry enough, I'll tidy them as the rain has ended them, they were nearly done anyway. I think they may be too spoiled to dry the heads and out in sachets though, which I wanted to do this year. We shall see tomorrow. Gardening, eh?


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

What is it with the wind? My chili plants are scattered across the the patio.

Yesterday I got up to this carnage.












I was trying to dry the parasol out as my weather app had said it would be windy today. NOT Wednesday night


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Yes @westie~ma the very same...I shall see what state it's in tomorrow in the sunshine. Then I shall try to rescue petunias and impatiens...and hope our new trees survived the battering too. If the lavender dry enough, I'll tidy them as the rain has ended them, they were nearly done anyway. I think they may be too spoiled to dry the heads and out in sachets though, which I wanted to do this year. We shall see tomorrow. Gardening, eh?


Hope everything isn't too battered.



MilleD said:


> What is it with the wind? My chili plants are scattered across the the patio.
> 
> Yesterday I got up to this carnage.
> 
> ...


Can you rescue the umbrella? It looks quite badly broken.

After the winds we've had I'm so glad to hsve taken down our dead tree. Our neighbours' sycamores are huge (biggest I've seen) and there are quite a few leaves to pick up on the driveway which is weird cos its well off the road but I watched the wind whip them up the road and dump them right by my front door 
I'm planning on bringing back our leaf blower from the cottage to help me collect. Its inly going to get worse 

Some pics ...













































My pruned petunias :Shy:Shy









They ares bouncing back after their trim









This little one and two peace lilys are on holiday in the garden from indoors


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

This is (was) one of my best roses, it was fine at the beginning of the week. I reckon those nasty caterpillars have been having a feast with all their mates in the last couple of days as there isn't one leaf left on it. :Jawdrop :Arghh


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh no @Charity stripped bare! Crikey.

I've done the bare minimum of tidying and dead heading, as there's another storm coming in on Tuesday :/ now chucking it down as well...battering the petunias and bizzy lizzies that had perked up. Sigh.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Just managed to get the grass cut between showers (not forecast ).

The Nicotiana Sylvestris is flowering well now (a favourite of mine).










The scent in the evening especially is glorious


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

westie~ma said:


> Can you rescue the umbrella? It looks quite badly broken.


No, sadly the parasol is a gonner


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I can report that after a thorough cinnabar moth caterpillar check yesterday I've finally mown the front lawn.

Sadly I also mowed the clip on my motorbike cover so that's suffering somewhat in today's weather....










I've finally got chillies on one of my plants now that have turned red though! And getting tomatoes ripening.


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

MilleD said:


> I can report that after a thorough cinnabar moth caterpillar check yesterday I've finally mown the front lawn.
> 
> Sadly I also mowed the clip on my motorbike cover so that's suffering somewhat in today's weather....
> 
> ...


I have tomatoes too which have ripened all on their own outside for the first time, I usually have to bring them in or have green tomato chutney.

Just shows how hot and sunny it has been this year.

They were very tasty roasted last night and have loads left on the plant.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

MissKittyKat said:


> I have tomatoes too which have ripened all on their own outside for the first time, I usually have to bring them in or have green tomato chutney.
> 
> Just shows how hot and sunny it has been this year.
> 
> ...


Ooh, yours look lovely! I might have to wait a bit for a salad.

Is there any truth about putting them in a paper bag or cardboard box with a banana to ripen? Do they have to have started ripening?

I do fancy making some green tomato chutney, but I'm doing slimming world and the sugar content is a no no


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

MilleD said:


> Ooh, yours look lovely! I might have to wait a bit for a salad.
> 
> Is there any truth about putting them in a paper bag or cardboard box with a banana to ripen? Do they have to have started ripening?
> 
> I do fancy making some green tomato chutney, but I'm doing slimming world and the sugar content is a no no


I have tried the banana and some start to ripen but never as well as in the sun.


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Just completed an elderly lady's garden that has not been touched for a few years.

From this;



























To this;



























We are both so pleased with the result.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Lots of hard work @Dave S - well done (and such a lovely thing to do too). I hope the lady enjoys her new tidy garden


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's a great improvement,I bet she appreciates all your hard work


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

This is my new garden 2020, from the patio area
I have ideas for the next few months
So I'll update when its done


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

mrs phas said:


> This is my new garden 2020, from the patio area
> I have ideas for the next few months
> So I'll update when its done


Great, just love a blank canvas, good luck.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Dave S said:


> Just completed an elderly lady's garden that has not been touched for a few years.
> 
> From this;
> 
> ...


Loads of work but it looks fab. Well done


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Autumn winter pots! Anyone starting to sow or plants bulbs?

My back porch is a bit of a wind tunnel, south west facing, with 3 large terracotta pots, any suggestions?


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm so proud :Happy


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Autumn winter pots! Anyone starting to sow or plants bulbs?
> 
> My back porch is a bit of a wind tunnel, south west facing, with 3 large terracotta pots, any suggestions?


Not yet.

If it's a windy spot maybe some short stemmed tulips, mascari and daffs with pansies/viola for winter colour?


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Gobsmacked of Hemel Hempstead here.

Just took a few apples of the Bramley tree and am impressed with these 3, what appears to be the biggest on the tree.

From the left, 574g, 583g and 643g.

Each one a meal in itself.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Dave S said:


> Gobsmacked of Hemel Hempstead here.
> 
> Just took a few apples of the Bramley tree and am impressed with these 3, what appears to be the biggest on the tree.
> 
> ...


Blimey!!


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

MilleD said:


> Blimey!!


That's not quite what I said......


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Dave S said:


> That's not quite what I said......


:Hilarious


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Dave S said:


> Gobsmacked of Hemel Hempstead here.
> 
> Just took a few apples of the Bramley tree and am impressed with these 3, what appears to be the biggest on the tree.
> 
> ...


Cored
Dried fruit
Brown sugar
Baked to perfection
Yumm


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

mrs phas said:


> Cored
> Dried fruit
> Brown sugar
> Baked to perfection
> Yumm


you forgot the custard mmmmmmm:Hungry


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Saw this on Facebook:

Watch out for critters when tidying the garden ...


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> Saw this on Facebook:
> 
> Watch out for critters when tidying the garden ...
> 
> View attachment 448607


I'm so hoping to entice one (or two) to the wildlife area I'm making at top of garden, I would be over the moon with joy


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> Saw this on Facebook:
> 
> Watch out for critters when tidying the garden ...
> 
> View attachment 448607


The babies look like little nail brushes  so cute. 
Will remember this when tackling my last lot of brambles, hopefully next week if its dry, had soooo much rain for August its ridiculous but haven't needed to water as much so silver linings and all that.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Pictures from this evening ...

Roses are still going for it
















Very annoyed with dh, he sorted out our wood pile so it would dry more evenly and "one escaped" flattening part of the border, narrowly missed two roses but caught one and the sedum, they are trying to bounce back I think.









Here's our wood pile, I covered it over due to so much heavy rain, plan is to hire a splitter and get it stored away in the half painted bunker behind, the rest will go in the bomb shelter. Can just see the roses peeping over the top.









In Aldi yesterday, these fell into my trolley, naughty or what?!























Only problem, my hanging bracket is covered with scaffolding. I totally forgot it was covered. Hoping the scaffolding is going next week.









My newest geraniums are trying their best to flower, I see them on my frequent trips back and forth to the garage, they make me smile.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Did my most loathed job in the garden today. Lavender pruning. Ugh. Then I read I’ve been doing it wrong all these years (it’s still flowered like mad though, so can’t be too bad!). 

Need to think about some winter bedding plants too for the pots now the summer ones are a goner. I do love violas but I also think I might do some heathers this year. I need something for the front too but it’s north facing (I only have two pots by the front door and two others, which have some “at the end if their lives” hostas in them. Maybe helliboras? I’ve tried pansies, cyclamen, polyanthus...none have done well there. 

Also need to think about what to do at the far end of the garden where the new trees are. It’s a “kind of” bed now, as it used to be lawn until the leylandii caused it all to die. Oscar quite likes to use it for a wee, so not sure I should put plants in it really...what to do! I do have plans to put the two hydrangea plants there which are currently in pots, so I might just have to put up with it for now. Honestly, gardening is never ending isn’t it  I look forward to retiring!

Oh and excitingly today I saw my first ever hummingbird hawkmoth! That’s a mad looking thing - I had to google what it was, I had no idea.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

First bit, moved the decking from near the top of the garden, down to the patio area, where it, to me at least, makes more sense


----------



## winter (Dec 16, 2012)

mrs phas do those house leeks you've got planted survive winter as I was thinking of getting some for the garden.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

winter said:


> mrs phas do those house leeks you've got planted survive winter as I was thinking of getting some for the garden.


The ones I had at the old house did, they were in butler sinks ( which I had to leave, soo heavy when empty let alone full)
As these are new I may well fleece them this year, but normally don't bother once established

Edit to add a rider - previous home had hard north south garden, house leeks survived in both front (north) and back(south) gardens- all in pots cos rest of garden was dogs and no plants lawn anything
New garden faces north west.
LH side gets morning sun until it goes behind next doors 3m firs,
RH side gets full sun from about 11am until sunset
prevailing wind has comes west/east during 6 weeks I've been here


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Sorry wrong thread


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> Not yet.
> 
> If it's a windy spot maybe some short stemmed tulips, mascari and daffs with pansies/viola for winter colour?


Thank you @Lurcherlad I have just ordered short stemmed mixed tulips for the spring and viola mixed tray 40 plugs for autumn through to Spring, so I think I will be busy  many thanks again x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I've been watching this fuschia all summer wondering when, and if, it was going to flower. Now it has 










When the sedums start to colour, I always think autumn is just round the corner. I moved this one from the front garden where it didn't do very well last year.










I can never remember this one's proper name, I only remember the common name which is Sweet Joe Pye










Roses still blooming


----------



## winter (Dec 16, 2012)

Thankyou mrs phas


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

My "little" self sown Clematis in the cracked paving is doing well!

Towering up to and starting to travel over the conservatory roof and full of buds.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> My "little" self sown Clematis in the cracked paving is doing well!
> 
> Towering up to and starting to travel over the conservatory roof and full of buds.
> 
> ...


That one obviously likes his roots in the dark
Beautiful


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

mrs phas said:


> That one obviously likes his roots in the dark
> Beautiful


Seems to thrive in that crack!

I'm hoping it's grown lots of good roots in the pot of compost I tied round the bottom several weeks ago so I can sever it and move it somewhere more suitable.

At the moment, it's like a daily fight with a triffid to stop it coming in through the window that's ajar so I could tie it to the handle, otherwise with the weight of it it ends up prostrate on the ground at the slightest breeze 

There's a new seedling growing from another crack so a bit of insurance


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Finally got round to cutting back the mahoosive clematis Montana and Honeysuckle that was starting to break the fence under their weight. So much dead stuff underneath the living it was 3 feet in depth and swamping the border underneath so nothing could really grow there. Apart from the total thug of a Vinca that had grown under a fence onto a footpath. That has gone berserk! I've found quite a few free plants this way but this was a mistake for sure.

Still got to pull the rest off the shed roof.

Now need to repair and paint the fence, fix up some trellis and redo the border. Hopefully, the 2 climbers will regrow. If not, a good excuse to buy new ones 



















Made quite a mess and piles of debris to get rid of.










Hard graft .... feeling it now


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> My "little" self sown Clematis in the cracked paving is doing well!
> 
> Towering up to and starting to travel over the conservatory roof and full of buds.
> 
> ...


That looks fabulous. I'm no good with clematis.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Anyone know what this plant is?

I lost the label ... seem to remember it said it was tender.

Has come through a couple of winters in a trough in sheltered spot close to a wall.

Think it gets pink/red flowers ... none so far this season.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

My bargain plants today ... £1 Instead of £6.99 and £3 instead of £9.99 - result!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 449270
> 
> 
> View attachment 449271
> ...


Would you remember if someone said it? This is really guesswork. It's not a Viburnum is it? Thinking possibly Daphne or Weigela??


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Charity said:


> Would you remember if someone said it? This is really guesswork. It's not a Viburnum is it? Thinking possibly Daphne or Weigela??


Pretty sure it was none of them, thanks though.

The leaves do look a bit like Viburnum but it doesn't ring any bells


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

Probably the last bouquet out of my garden this year.

A house warming present for some friends.

I love arranging my own flowers x


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

It was my 60th birthday today so hubby and I went out to lunch at a garden centre.

He forced my to buy a trolley load of plants for the boarder I've been refurbishing


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

How lovely @Lurcherlad Happy Birthday  I hope you've had a lovely day.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Happy Birthday @Lurcherlad. Lovely plants and lots of work to do


----------



## winter (Dec 16, 2012)

Happy Birthday.

Beautiful plants, could you tell me the name of the pink flowered plant under the photo of the white pansys? please, very pretty plant.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

winter said:


> Happy Birthday.
> 
> Beautiful plants, could you tell me the name of the pink flowered plant under the photo of the white pansys? please, very pretty plant.





















I knew nothing about it when I bought it - it just appealed to me.

Apparently, it's a hardy, evergreen perennial from the daisy family -flowering mid summer to autumn 

I'm dead heading daily but there's lots of buds to come.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Latest new project:

Before
















During























After





















New plants all sited ready for planting and need to rig up some trellis for various climbers


----------



## winter (Dec 16, 2012)

Lurcherlad thankyou for your reply.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Very pretty @Lurcherlad that took some work.

Belated birthday wishes x


----------



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

The wind keeps blowing over bits of my garden so they are being brought inside and added to my pint glass!

I'm loving the cacti dahlia's.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> Latest new project:
> 
> Before
> View attachment 450130
> ...


Looks fab!! Well done and happy belated 60th


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Having escaped my bit of Wales before lockdown kicked in, making the most of it by visiting a nearby garden.

The dahlia border...


----------



## winter (Dec 16, 2012)

Beautiful dahlias


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh I love dahlias, especially the ones with really dark foliage. Just beautiful.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

They're fabulous, how can you not be cheered up by them,


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Glad you enjoyed them. 
Really cheered me up to see the border after a looooong lockdown.

Some more from the gardens ...


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I’m mesmerised by the chimneys!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Took advantage of the small window of finer weather yesterday to plant up my pots with violas and pansies. Goodness knows how random they will be as I picked trays which had only just started flowering (many were leggy already), there will be some kind of opposite colour wheel theme of purple, orange, yellow and white...I hope! None of my summer pots were great, not even my striped petunias, so I hope these will be better. 

I guess time will tell. They are getting a good water this morning, anyway!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

All my garden projects are on hold while the weather is so foul 

I was hoping to finish this weekend ... ho hum


----------



## darrell11RP (Oct 3, 2020)

westie~ma, wow. Those gardens are amazing.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

My Boston ivy aka my Mono brow is about to start its autumn show, a firm favourite of @Mrs Funkin


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Almost at the end of my beautiful Calibrachoa  what a show it gave me, does anyone know if you can take cuttings from Calibrachoa? Again another favourite of @Mrs Funkin

The rest of my dying off little bed.


----------



## winter (Dec 16, 2012)

The hawthorn tree has been planted in the garden, willow trellis fixed to fence for clematis Joe, some new plants I've never had before geums totally tangerine and pink petticoat, never had geums before they haven't flowered yet so will have to wait till next year to see the flowers, scabious blue butterfly bees love this plant, Neptunes gold sea holly wow is that plant prickly.
First small living roof / green roof finished.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

My purple calibroacha is still going, though the current storm may finish it off I think.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm mesmerised by the chimneys!


Another chimney fix 













































I treated myself to historic palaces membership, Hampton Court Palace is walkable from our flat. Down side due to covid, have to book my visit but I like to go when I happen to be up at the flat which isn't set times/dates. Big upside, less tourists to clutter my pictures 



darrell11RP said:


> westie~ma, wow. Those gardens are amazing.


They are amazing.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh how funny, I used to go to Hampton Court Palace on a regular basis, as we lived in Isleworth for many many years  Love it there.


----------



## LittleMow (May 2, 2019)

Just been enjoying looking at everyone's lovely gardens. @Lurcherlad do you know the name of your self seeding clematis? It's very pretty, I had one very similar in a previous garden and would love another. It had the lovely seed heads throughout winter. Looks a bit like Wisley Cream or Lemon Bells, I'm far from an expert though 



Lurcherlad said:


> My "little" self sown Clematis in the cracked paving is doing well!
> 
> Towering up to and starting to travel over the conservatory roof and full of buds.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

LittleMow said:


> Just been enjoying looking at everyone's lovely gardens. @Lurcherlad do you know the name of your self seeding clematis? It's very pretty, I had one very similar in a previous garden and would love another. It had the lovely seed heads throughout winter. Looks a bit like Wisley Cream or Lemon Bells, I'm far from an expert though


I think it might be Tangutica but Lemon Bells and Bill Mackenzie look similar.


----------



## LittleMow (May 2, 2019)

Ahhh, I think mine was a Tangutica (it rings a bell - no pun!), I would have never remembered that, thank you. Will be on the look out for one, do you know if they mind there roots in a bit of shade?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

LittleMow said:


> Ahhh, I think mine was a Tangutica (it rings a bell - no pun!), I would have never remembered that, thank you. Will be on the look out for one, do you know if they mind there roots in a bit of shade?


Tbh I think most Clematis like their roots in the shade.

This one is against the west side of my conservatory but in a narrow pathway between that and the shed (where it's parent was) and only gets sun for a brief spell, even then partly shaded by another plant.

RHS site says sun or part shade, North, South, East or West.

So seems it will cope pretty much anywhere.

I'm planning to move it to either a W or E facing fence soon - I hope it survives.


----------



## LittleMow (May 2, 2019)

Ok that's good to know, thanks. I have a spot for it in mind which faces south east, roots will be in shade so should be happy there


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I have a tomato query. The one grow bag I have, all the ripe tomatoes have grooves round them. Is this some sort of evil bug that just has a tiny bit of each fruit to take the p!ss? Or something else?










Also a pic of the peppers and/or chillies I picked this morning.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I think the split in the tomato is caused by inconsistent watering.

They’re still edible though 

WOW - great peppers!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Lurcherlad said:


> I think the split in the tomato is caused by inconsistent watering.
> 
> They're still edible though
> 
> WOW - great peppers!


Well, that's good to know that it wasn't a crawly. It's only happened on the grow bag that's more in the shade, the one in sun for longer hasn't done it - but I have had fewer ripe fruits from that one. Inconsistent probably isn't the word for the care they've received 

Thanks! Trouble is, we bought a mixed pack of chillies and peppers and now we don't know which is which 

None of them have been as hot as the ones I grew just in the conservatory last year....


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Grow bags are hard to keep well watered ime as they are so thin and the soil often compacted.

If I use them, I cut them in half across the middle and stand the 2 parts on end, pot like, and crumble up the soil.

Our weather has been mixed too, which doesn’t help - better luck next year


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Lurcherlad said:


> Grow bags are hard to keep well watered ime as they are so thin and the soil often compacted.
> 
> If I use them, I cut them in half across the middle and stand the 2 parts on end, pot like, and crumble up the soil.
> 
> Our weather has been mixed too, which doesn't help - better luck next year


It's definitely a lesson learnt, I won't be using grow bags again, the stakes kept falling over. I ended up gaffer taping some to the conservatory window which has made a sticky mess. It will be pots next year 

And to think the hours I spent crouched down with a tiny watering can making sure the water went into the holes....


----------



## winter (Dec 16, 2012)

Beautiful photo of your cat MilleD


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

winter said:


> Beautiful photo of your cat MilleD


Teddi says thank you, he knows


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

@MilleD To clean the sticky off the conservatory (assuming it's on the UPVC) you can get brilliant upvc cleaner from Toolstation. There's a cream and a solvent, the solvent should get sticky off there no probs 

Teddi, you look delicious!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

And this is what I have been waiting for, how beautiful is this


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

ewelsh said:


> And this is what I have been waiting for, how beautiful is this
> 
> View attachment 451804


Oooh, look at those colours! Gorgeous :Happy


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

ewelsh said:


> And this is what I have been waiting for, how beautiful is this
> 
> View attachment 451804


VERY beautiful


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

It is stunning, E, absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

It’s is gorgeous isn’t it, I am trying not to think about all those leaves dropping off :Yawn


----------



## Magic Waves (Jun 7, 2020)

ewelsh said:


> It's is gorgeous isn't it, I am trying not to think about all those leaves dropping off :Yawn


Virginia creeper how beautiful adore while you can, we've got it it all up one old berry tree and hangs like grapes underneath the conifers but sadly the leaves are coming off already


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

ewelsh said:


> It's is gorgeous isn't it, I am trying not to think about all those leaves dropping off :Yawn


Does it ruin brickwork like ivy does?
I would love to grow some over the brick outhouse, but, being council I have to be very careful no structure is damaged


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I love these michelmas daisies, really cheery at the end of summer










My Spring rose, Lady of Shalott, is going to give one last show this year if the weather stays as it is, their third blooming. The buds are yellow and red then when the flowers bloom they are bright orange.










This is one planted only a few months ago still doing well called Poet's Wife


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Not mine, but on the front lawn of an empty house about to be redeveloped....

The largest group of Fly Agaric I've ever seen.

















Amazing what pops up when lawns are left a while


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Finally, got round to a general tidy and sort out of the borders around the terrace, mended and touched up fencing and swept up all the leaves.

The weather has been so wet, it's dragged on. Still need to find room for a number of bargain buys though 

Glad I got all the tender plants tucked away under cover yesterday as, looking out the window just now I can see we had our first proper frost last night.

Replaced and planted up new window boxes on the porch, now coordinating with the black front door.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

We've had awful weather this last week but we're now having a few days sunshine so I took the opportunity to go out and start a clear up too. My large neglected pot which is at the bottom of the garden and gets little attention gave me a big surprise this morning. These plants are summer bedding from 2019 and they've already given a nice display during the summer but I thought they were well over now, apparently not.










Also, these roses which are the first to bloom in Spring decided to have a final flush (their fourth) though the bad weather has ruined them looking their best sadly.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

My Mahonia has decided to do some serious flowering! In November? Is this normal? It seems to really love the spot we replanted it in a couple of years ago.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> My Mahonia has decided to do some serious flowering! In November? Is this normal? It seems to really love the spot we replanted it in a couple of years ago.
> 
> View attachment 454741
> View attachment 454743


I love Mahonia even though they are prickly. Its flowering period is November through to February so normal, yes. It looks lovely @Mrs Funkin. I've got one named after me 

https://www.gardenersworld.com/plants/mahonia-x-media-charity/


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Yes @Mrs Funkin, as @Charity says, they do usually flower in Winter.

The flowers are very attractive and the scent is lovely, but when I worked as a gardener the excruciating prickles from the fallen leaves were horrendous!

For that reason, I won't give them room in my garden 

Yours is a nice shape too - many I had to deal with were in long neglected gardens of once keen pensioners and had grown leggy and quite ugly.

There is a soft leaf one now which I might treat myself to one day


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oooh the soft one looks lovely @Lurcherlad - I may investigate those in the spring. I'm so pleased it flowers now, it's lovely to have some colour in the shrub side of the garden. The leaves are evil to pick up, yes. I do spend a fair bit of time removing the extra spikes too, maybe that's why it's stayed a good shape? I don't know what I'm doing with gardening really but I try


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

No rules imo 

Tbh I pretty much just chuck plants in .... if they don’t work, I move them


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Bought myself a plastic leaf rake, a big one. 
Marvellous thing, worked a treat. 

Three weeks ago it was delivered, I've used it once ... since then its been raining, then it properly rained and now its raining some more. 

Ridiculous weather


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

We inherited one when husband’s mum died last year and father in law moved out to a place with no need for one, it’s brilliant!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I’d love a few dry days so I can get back outside and finish the few jobs I have to do in the garden.

It’s so wet out there, I’ll just be making a mess and trashing the grass.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> I'd love a few dry days so I can get back outside and finish the few jobs I have to do in the garden.
> 
> It's so wet out there, I'll just be making a mess and trashing the grass.


Me too


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Mrs Funkin said:


> We inherited one when husband's mum died last year and father in law moved out to a place with no need for one, it's brilliant!


Aren't they brill?! My one is bigger than I anticipated, dread to think what the extra large one is like  but its so light, made quick work of my willow leaves.

@Lurcherlad very squelchy lawns here too wanted to get the rest of my daffs in, did some in pots which is a first for me:Bag


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Finally a couple of dry days, yesterday I managed to rake some leaves and sweep up some from the patio, four big bags one went in the compost bin.

Dh and dd cut out the old christmas lights from the crab apple tree by the drive, the previous owner had put them on the tree and left them very dangerously plugged in. We had cut the supply and made electric safe as soon as we moved in just not got round to getting the dead lights off the tree (only a year late).

Nearly all the berries from my holly trees have been snaffled by the birds. I've put out two bird tables so will stock those. I can see them from my kitchen 

Hope everyone's gardens are ok.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Satisfying to get out in the garden and get some of your jobs done @westie~ma

I managed a couple of spells outside for a final tidy and a trip to the tip with the remains of an old rotten wooden trough and a couple of bags of rubbish.

Still haven't pruned the apple tree or the rose on the front of the house yet ....

Couldn't resist a new Clematis and a pack of brightly coloured Cyclamen on Sunday, so they need planting


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Was looking around my garden earlier today planning what I need to do.
Is it not best to prune fruit trees in early spring?
I will be reworking a large border that will mean me digging up quite a few raspberry and tayberry bushes which I will offer to local garners along with some rhubarb plants that I have already dug up.
There is a "cheap" hardware shop the other side of town that I frequent and buy for later, I have purchased 2 nice size clematis there for £3.00 and £3.50 instead of £10+ at garden centres. These I will take cuttings and propagate as well as plant the main stems in spring.

Have a look at the You Garden web site https://www.yougarden.com/ they very often have special offers there, the last one was 12 lavender plugs and pay postage only, before that was 12 alpine plants for postage and they sent me 15! Good plants as well.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

mrs phas said:


> Does it ruin brickwork like ivy does?
> I would love to grow some over the brick outhouse, but, being council I have to be very careful no structure is damaged


sorry just spotted your question @mrs phas no it does not ruin brickwork. It does take a lot of work to control it and it's very fast growing it will be in your roof before you know it and watch your windows too!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

@Dave S

Apple trees can be pruned Spring or Winter

According to RHS:

"
*Apples and pears: winter pruning*

Apple and pear trees trained as free-standing bushes are best pruned every winter to ensure a good cycle of fruiting wood. Trees that are not pruned become less productive and congested with old branches. The aim is to create an open goblet shape with a framework of four to five main branches."

Monty says a pigeon should be able to fly through the centre ... it would crash if it tried it through mine! 

I did one side in Spring but the other side needs doing.

I think winter pruning slows down growth too???

Mine had lots of blossom and loads of fruit but they all ended up with scars, chomped by wasps or fell off before they were ripe.

Hopefully, I'll actually get to harvest a crop next year.


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for the info LL, my bigger apple tree needs desperate pruning although I must have had over 1 cwt of apples off it this year. The other trees are not so big. What I was thinking was pruning it hard and let it rest next year.
The other apple. pear and cherry trees should only have a light prune.

I am definitely sorting the garden in Spring, I have already moved the Rhubarb and reduced the plants by 3 as I don't need so much, I will be digging up the Raspberry and Tayberry bushes and giving them away to local people who wants them and then re-defining the veg beds to be more productive and include some veg I have not yet grown.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Not from my garden .... M&S for £3 Sunday .... but these roses are so beautiful


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

ewelsh said:


> It's is gorgeous isn't it, I am trying not to think about all those leaves dropping off :Yawn


I was wondering how you do get the leaves up off of gravel? I left my Virginia creeper at my old house but now have some huge trees and gravel areas with rotting leaves all over it. I only moved in just before Xmas so obviously been there a while but need to get a blower or something for this autumn


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Big noisy petrol blower is the way to go, great fun.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

GingerNinja said:


> I was wondering how you do get the leaves up off of gravel? I left my Virginia creeper at my old house but now have some huge trees and gravel areas with rotting leaves all over it. I only moved in just before Xmas so obviously been there a while but need to get a blower or something for this autumn


Or a wide tined rake. It tends to gather the leaves but leave behind most of the gravel. I have an adjustable one that opens really wide which I find the best.

I then shake what I pick up in my hands before putting in the trug to remove most of any trapped gravel.

I compost my green waste so any gravel that does go in just helps with drainage when it's broken down and put on the garden.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Thank you 

Looking forward to this year's garden thread to see your lovely gardens and to get some ideas!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Mods - can this be locked now pls?

I’ve started a new one for 2021 for ease, which can replace the pinned one, pls.


----------

